# Tale Weaver's Vampire: The Masquerade OOC Board



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 27, 2008)

This is the Out Of Character (OOC) board. Post anything you want here. This is for things that you want to say or do outside of the game.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 27, 2008)

*How Do I Roll The Dice?*

You can roll dice at the website below:

Invisible Castle

Post a link to the webpage and a result that looks like the one below.

(1d20) -> [roll] = roll total

if you have a bonus:

(1d20+x) -> [roll+x] = roll total


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 27, 2008)

*Roleplaying NPCs*

There are going to be times when you are dealing with NPCs that aren't major characters in the story. To make my job easier I will let you decide how to roleplay these minor NPCs. Of course if you ask them a question that pertains to the story I will gladly give you a response.


----------



## izillama (Oct 27, 2008)

*So...*

So, how about those warcraft zombies??


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 27, 2008)

izillama said:


> So, how about those warcraft zombies??



They suck! Now make your post =p


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 27, 2008)

*So Many Posts...Can't Keep Up...*

Yes this does seem to pose quite a problem doesn't it? Well there is a solution to keeping up with the constant flow of things. On all threads there is a drop-down menu for thread options. Click on "subscribe to this thread" and choose a form of email notification. I personally use a daily notification so I'm not bombarded by emails.


----------



## izillama (Oct 27, 2008)

*Um....*

Ok, here is my real question:

What the hell is the 24th diocese? Is this like a church or something?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a bar/dance club like the description says


----------



## izillama (Oct 28, 2008)

*Testing Dices!*

1d20 → [14] = (14)


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 28, 2008)

*Going to the 24th Diocese*

Just so you guys know I'd like you to play out going to the 24th Diocese and stop when you get there (preferably outside of it).


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 28, 2008)

*Talking OOC In The Game Thread*

Yes, you can talk out of character on the game thread if there is some comment you want to make about your post. If you do this please put it in the color of the text below. It's the third one down in the blue row.

I'm going to use command on the security guard, is everyone ok with that?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 28, 2008)

*I Want To Suck Your Blood*

Vampires must feed on blood; otherwise, they cannot rouse themselves from sleep. They may drink stored blood (such as from a hospital or blood bank), but stored blood doesn’t taste as good or is as sustaining as hot, fresh blood from the source. Weaker vampires can sustain themselves on
animal blood, but it is not as effective as human blood.

Feeding on an unwilling target requires the vampire to grapple the victim; once the grapple is established, the vampire can feed each round as a standard action by making a successful grapple check. 

Feeding on a live creature is called the Kiss, and it is an ecstatic experience for both vampire and victim. Once the Kiss begins, a non-vampire target must make a Will save (DC 10 + the vampire’s Hit Dice + the vampire’s Charisma modifier) or succumb to the ecstasy and stop resisting. If the vampire is in combat and feeds on his opponent, the victim never needs to make this Will save and can resist the vampire’s attack every round — no matter how good the Kiss feels, your mortal enemy won’t sit back
and let you do it. Feeding on a willing target (whether a volunteer or one
who has succumbed to the Kiss) is a standard action and requires no grapple check. Each round of feeding on a human subject gives a vampire one Vitae.

A Medium humanoid creature contains enough blood to generate one Vitae per two points of Constitution, and each Vitae a vampire takes from the creature deals two points of Constitution damage. Because Constitution damage heals at a rate of one point per day, and a vampire must expend
at least one Vitae each night he rises, a vampire cannot rely on a single humanoid creature for feeding; the creature gets depleted over several days. Vampires usually rely on more than one source of blood; otherwise, they leave behind a string of bodies that others can trace to them. Medium or larger Animals are worth one Vitae for every four points of Constitution, though each Vitae taken from them still deals only two points of Constitution damage.

A Small creature is worth half as much Vitae as a Medium creature of its type. A Tiny creature is worth one-quarter as much Vitae as a Medium creature of its type; anything smaller cannot give vampires Vitae.

Stored blood has only a fraction of the potency of fresh human blood; a vampire must consume eight pints of human blood to gain one Vitae. A dead human body can provide a single Vitae, and is available as Vitae only within 24 hours of the host’s death.

A vampire may feed on another vampire, directly draining Vitae from her target and adding it to her total. However, feeding this way risks blood addiction and a blood bond. 

Vampires have a psychological dependence on fresh blood. Even if the vampire is fully sated on animal or preserved blood, feeding on a live person is thrilling. Every time a vampire feeds on a live human, the vampire must make a Will save to resist draining that person completely dry (DC 10 + 1 for every day that has passed since she last tasted fresh human blood). Most vampires try to feed regularly to stave off this impulse, as a trail of dead bodies draws attention; a rare few avoid feeding on humans entirely.


----------



## izillama (Oct 29, 2008)

Ok, I'm starting to catch on a little. Lol, I just noticed the dark blue text below your posts on the board, Dave. I don't think I really would have noticed them, though, since the text is so dark, just so you know.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 29, 2008)

izillama said:


> Ok, I'm starting to catch on a little. Lol, I just noticed the dark blue text below your posts on the board, Dave. I don't think I really would have noticed them, though, since the text is so dark, just so you know.



I did that on purpose. Unless it says your name it's not something your character knows


----------



## ladyphoenix (Oct 31, 2008)

Im not sure what to fill in the fields for the dice on that website = ( Just know the name and 1 roll...


----------



## izillama (Oct 31, 2008)

Woot! This game is finally moving!


----------



## izillama (Oct 31, 2008)

Wahhh! Ruby's becoming an accomplice! I can never trust her again


----------



## izillama (Nov 4, 2008)

Yay! Something finally happened!


----------



## izillama (Nov 4, 2008)

lol, how do we turn off the profanity filter? I just noticed that I apparently can't use bad words on here


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 4, 2008)

izillama said:


> lol, how do we turn off the profanity filter? I just noticed that I apparently can't use bad words on here




I don't think there's a way to turn it off. In my D&D game we can't turn it off so we can't say certain things. You'll just have to say them in french or something like Mike =p


----------



## izillama (Nov 4, 2008)

or we could all use our worst imaginations, lol


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 4, 2008)

*Blood Bonding*

BLOOD ADDICTION
Vitae may look and smell like blood, but Vitae certainly doesn’t taste like blood — stolen life is the ultimate forbidden fruit, the sweetest taste that any human or vampire has ever experienced. It is also incredibly addictive.
Every time a creature drinks a vampire’s blood, the drinker must make a Will save (DC 10 + the vampire’s Constitution modifier). If he fails, he is one step closer to blood addiction and takes a –4 penalty on future saves against this addiction. When the penalty reaches –20, the drinker is addicted and no longer wants to resist the thirst for Vitae. Addicted humans often become obsessed with drinking normal blood, though it gives them no benefit and does not slake the thirst. They often grow obsessively dependent on the vampire who supplies their addiction, willing to do anything for another fi x. Addicted vampires may become so desperate
as to wound themselves and lick their own Vitae (this act does
not diminish their supply, and it only reinforces the addiction).
Some turn to preying on other vampires. A creature who makes his Will save resists the temptation and reduces his penalty by 4 (from –16 to –12, for example). If an addicted creature reduces his penalty to 0 in this way, he is
no longer addicted. Likewise, each month in which the creature does not taste Vitae reduces the penalty by 4. Some extremely powerful vampires can gain sustenance only by drinking the blood of other vampires, but they do not become addicted to it like lesser creatures. Killing the vampire immediatly ends the "blood bond".


----------



## izillama (Nov 4, 2008)

um... can we get that again in simple terms?


----------



## ladyphoenix (Nov 5, 2008)

Sounds scary. Man how do we keep up with all these numbers?


----------



## ladyphoenix (Nov 5, 2008)

Everyones losin their mind in the game now lol


----------



## izillama (Nov 5, 2008)

Mike's lost his mind... I've just lost my stomach, lol


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 5, 2008)

izillama said:


> Could you have told us this sooner?




I figured I wouldn't have to bother considering you guys don't know the game very well yet so I didn't mention frenzies at all. I also put the blood points you have on your sheets.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 5, 2008)

*Making Saving Throws*

Every once in awhile I'll ask you to make a saving throw in the form of a Fortitude, Reflex, or Will save. These can be found on your character sheet under your stats.  You are looking for the number in the left most box. You roll 1d20 on invisible castle and add that number to it. So you would type in 1d20+x (x being your bonus). You'll also see that I give these saving throws a challenge rating (like DC15). What that means is that you make the saving throw if you can roll higher than a 15.

I might also do stat checks, like a roll of strength to see if you can lift something heavy. For that you roll 1d20 and add whatever your modfier for that stat is (the modifier is to the right of the stat on your sheet).


----------



## izillama (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey everyone, I just wanted to clear something up about Clover.

Clover has two modes of thought: internal and external.

I write external thoughts like normal speech:
Cover rolled her eyes, "OMG, you're all idiots."
This is said out loud and heard by all.

But internal thoughts are written like this:
Clover rolled her eyes, 'OMG, they're all idiots.'
These are thoughts that can't be heard and I basically just use for dramatic effect.

Anyway, I just didn't want to confuse you all and hope that it clears things up. ^.^


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 6, 2008)

*Humanity*

*Humanity* is a measure of how closely a vampire clings to the morality and values of her life as a mortal human being, and consequently how well they are able to resist the urges of the Beast. It runs on a score of 1-10, 10 being the highest.


Since every Kindred was a human before their Embrace, their most natural response in resisting the Beast's feral, predatory nature is to cling to their humanity. This is generally represented by the strength of their conscience and self-control, virtues common to Kindred and mortals alike. 
A Kindred's humanity has a direct effect on the strength of the vampiric curse; those who lose ground to the Beast and lose their humanity find it more difficult to interact with mortals, to be active during daylight hours, and to awaken from long periods of torpor. 



Humanity is universally adopted by the vampires of the Camarilla, but even among the Sabbat it is the "natural" and most common way of dealing with the Beast. Some vampires however reject the mores of mortal existence and adopt an alien Path of Enlightenment, in which they learn or construct a wholly different standard of morality. These often incorporate different virtues - conviction instead of conscience, and instinct instead of self-control - and establish a very different relationship with the Beast. Replacing the morality of one's human life is a daunting task, not to be taken lightly, and generally impossible without the tutition of one who already follows the alternate path. 



Here is a quick rundown of how your character's personality is effected by humanity scores.


10-8: You are one holy ! Characters with humanity of 10 are practically saints and must do everything they can to keep from tarnishing their little halo. Unfortunately only 1 in 10 vampires can ever maintain scores this high.



7: Most humans fall in this category. You can be a little selfish sometimes but overall you are still good at heart.


6-5: Hey, sometimes people die! Vampires that fall within this range don't go out of their way to hurt people but they don't feel bad if they kill someone while feeding.  


4: Sometimes people HAVE to die! Vampires who have a score of 4 simply don't care at all weather they kill, steal, or destroy things. You are losing the battle with the beast. Most elder vampires fall in this category if they haven't adopted another path.


3-2: Vampires who are this far gone begin to not even look human anymore. Most have sunken shadowy eyes and almost claws for fingernails. They kill, torture, and mutilate and they get sheer pleasure while doing it. Most vampires don't stay in this category for long as their fall into becoming just "the beast" is inevitable.


1: While you can still control your character at this point, there is little a vampire in this category won't do. 



0: Must eat, must sleep, must kill..vampires who have a humanity of 0 cannot be controled by a player and get taken over by the storyteller and "the beast" controls them completely.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 6, 2008)

*The Madness Network*

According to Malkavian legend, when Malkav was killed, all his childer came to his corpse and drank the blood of their father, thus collectively diablerizing Malkav. He is said to speak inside each and every Malkavian's soul and connects them into one collective consciousness. This "hive mind" is sometimes called "the Cobweb" or "the Malkavian Madness Network", which contains each thought and memory that any Malkavian in the world has ever had (and sometimes is about to have).

For Mike I'm going to be sending private messages every now and then. These are going to be your Malkavian insight. They might not always be clear and they might not always be true.  You'll know you have a private message by checking the box with your username in it at the top right. It's up to you to figure out how you want to interpret them. In your character's case he might even think they're messages from God


----------



## izillama (Nov 9, 2008)

1d20+2 → [17,2] = (19)
Clover's initiative roll for kicking the crap out of the gang!


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 10, 2008)

*Fight With Gang Order*

Harry

Barry

Clover

Ruby

Mike

Garry

Larry

I realized that I made a mistake on your character sheet Sarah. You only get +3 to your init. I dunno how that happened but I let you have the 9 this time 

Everyone remember to roll your damage even if you don't think you hit.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 10, 2008)

*Healing Wounds*

Spending Vitae is the only way a vampire can heal wounds on her own; simple rest accomplishes nothing. Spending one Blood Point heals 10 hit points of damage or two points of ability damage from a single ability. Spending two Blood Points heals one point of ability drain. A severely injured vampire may have to feed several times in order to generate enough Vitae to heal herself.
A vampire can heal herself in this way while unconscious.


----------



## izillama (Nov 10, 2008)

lol, it's kind of funny how mike is the first to be attacked and the last to be _able_ to attack


----------



## ladyphoenix (Nov 12, 2008)

Question. Since we all got 1 EXP, where can we apply it on out character sheet. Which areas can we ad 1 to?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 12, 2008)

ladyphoenix said:


> Question. Since we all got 1 EXP, where can we apply it on out character sheet. Which areas can we ad 1 to?




It's on the 2nd page on the top left. You put it after "XP:"

"XP Next:" represents how much you need for your next level. I'm gonna send all of you your character sheets after this chapter is over because I made some changes.


----------



## ladyphoenix (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey guys, should i bite him? I fell like tryin, hehe.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 12, 2008)

ladyphoenix said:


> Hey guys, should i bite him? I fell like tryin, hehe.




You don't have to grapple someone who is unconscious 

Also, a Will save is done with a d20 and for Ruby you add a 6


----------



## ladyphoenix (Nov 12, 2008)

Sorry about that, I looked under the will spot and the total said 5 so i went with it. I'm still trying to figure out which numbers I use when rolling dice when im looking at the character sheet.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 12, 2008)

ladyphoenix said:


> Sorry about that, I looked under the will spot and the total said 5 so i went with it. I'm still trying to figure out which numbers I use when rolling dice when im looking at the character sheet.




It's going to be a d20 90% of the time. Your really only going to be using the other dice for damage and to roll hit points


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 12, 2008)

Just a note to Aly. What are you going to choose for your blood affinity?


----------



## izillama (Nov 12, 2008)

metrosexuals


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 12, 2008)

izillama said:


> metrosexuals




You are a metrosexual


----------



## ladyphoenix (Nov 14, 2008)

Koln is givin Ruby the cold shoulder..ouch man lol


----------



## izillama (Nov 14, 2008)

I think they make a cute couple *giggle*


----------



## izillama (Nov 14, 2008)

And Ruby is totally adorable, lol


----------



## ladyphoenix (Nov 14, 2008)

izillama said:


> And Ruby is totally adorable, lol



Aww shucks hehe. 

I hope Clover doesn't try to commit suicide again : ( 
Is she a Toreador?


----------



## izillama (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm supposed to be a Ventrue. Not sure when that's going to come up, though.


----------



## ladyphoenix (Nov 14, 2008)

izillama said:


> I'm supposed to be a Ventrue. Not sure when that's going to come up, though.



Awesome! Very cools powers coming ahead for you = )


----------



## izillama (Nov 14, 2008)

If we ever get there 
This game takes so long! I feel like I spend my entire day checking for updates. It's like waiting for Christmas, lol


----------



## ladyphoenix (Nov 14, 2008)

I know I get excited an keep refreshing the page. It stinks cuz i have to wait till i get out of work at 5 to play, sometimes i sneak a morning one in ^^


----------



## ladyphoenix (Nov 15, 2008)

LOL, Ruby disguised as Sarah hehe ^.^


----------



## izillama (Nov 15, 2008)

I thought you'd like that ^.^


----------



## izillama (Nov 15, 2008)

Lol, Mike, Dave wanted you to drop down and end up in the women's bathroom


----------



## ladyphoenix (Nov 16, 2008)

izillama said:


> Lol, Mike, Dave wanted you to drop down and end up in the women's bathroom



Classic lol. Koln loses 3 humanity from seeing girl in the nude.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 16, 2008)

ladyphoenix said:


> Classic lol. Koln loses 3 humanity from seeing girl in the nude.




I like it. That and he gets a derangement and is now afraid of naked women 

btw ppl, I forgot, you all get 3xp for getting through the first chapter and a new achievement called "The Long Halloween" HOORAY!


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 16, 2008)

*For Reference*

For reference, I  have a collection of books here that you guys can use to look up the rules and such. There is the original handbook to Vampire: The Masquerade, a fan-made D20 book for Vampire: The Masquerade, the D20 rules for the World Of Darkness, and Disciplines of the Camarilla.

The Bookshelf


----------



## izillama (Nov 17, 2008)

The Lion the Witch and the Wardrobe, anyone?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 17, 2008)

*Spoiler Hider Thingy*

I looked on some other game threads and I found an interesting code that works like the one in my D&D game. You can hide text behind a button as a "spoiler" so you can only read it when you click the button. I'm using the command [ sblock ] (without the spaces). So I'm gonna use this from now on to describe things that only one specific character sees. It'll look something like this:


Clover
[sblock]
You  notice a feint blood stain on the man's jacket that resembles the shape of a hand.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 17, 2008)

Tale_Weaver said:


> I looked on some other game threads and I found an interesting code that works like the one in my D&D game. You can hide text behind a button as a "spoiler" so you can only read it when you click the button. I'm using the command [ sblock ] (without the spaces). So I'm gonna use this from now on to describe things that only one specific character sees. It'll look something like this:
> 
> 
> Clover
> ...




Oh and if you use it, don't forget to put [ sblock ] at the beginning and [ /sblock ] at the end


----------



## izillama (Nov 18, 2008)

Honestly, what's the point of the spoiler thing? The posts make no sense if you don't know what's going on! lol


----------



## ladyphoenix (Nov 20, 2008)

FYI ^.^ Hugh Jackman has finally claimed the title of sexiest man alive W00T! lol
Go Wolverine!


----------



## izillama (Nov 21, 2008)

Mike, can you describe what Koln looks like? Eyes, hair, clothing, miscellaneous accessories, etc.

Thanks ^.^


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 21, 2008)

*Map of Denver*

http://www.enworld.org/forum/members/tale_weaver-albums-adventure-pics-picture294-map-denver.png

Look what I found! Here is a map of Denver given in the adventure book, it was at the way end haha! Clover would know many of the public buildings like the clubs, the bank, and the hospital. But even she wouldn't know about where people's houses are.

Also, just a note for you guys, Emerson's house is abandoned. Your characters don't know that but if you look into finding a place to stay you can probably find that out with a little research.


----------



## izillama (Nov 21, 2008)

geez, Prestor had to carry us a long way from the club to his house!

PS, would you make up your mind what day of the week it is? Why would classes still be in session on a Saturday, the day after Halloween, which you said was a Friday?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 21, 2008)

izillama said:


> geez, Prestor had to carry us a long way from the club to his house!
> 
> PS, would you make up your mind what day of the week it is? Why would classes still be in session on a Saturday, the day after Halloween, which you said was a Friday?




In case you forgot, he drove you to his house.

Also, you might not see it very much at SHU but most schools have Saturday classes, especially Bio cuz they have labs.


----------



## izillama (Nov 21, 2008)

How could I see that I was driven to his house? I was knocked out! 
And Saturday classes? Lies!


----------



## ladyphoenix (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey quick question. What is the maximum vitae we can hold? I keep adding and subtracting but i'm not sure what the max is.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 24, 2008)

*Vitae*



ladyphoenix said:


> Hey quick question. What is the maximum vitae we can hold? I keep adding and subtracting but i'm not sure what the max is.




On your character sheet on the top in the rightmost column there is a block called "Vitae, Essence, Ect." That section there has all the information about your blood pool. There are three boxes under that, the first box is for your current blood pool (that is, how many blood points you have right now). The second box is for the maximum blood pool which is the most you can have at any given time. In Ruby's case the max is 16. The last box is for how many blood points you can use per round. Everyone can only use 1 blood point per round, this goes up when you reach higher levels and there is also a feat that allows you to use one extra blood point per round.

I'm going to email you all your updated character sheets. I've made some changes to things on there that I think I messed up on when I first made your sheets.


----------



## izillama (Nov 28, 2008)

Dave, are you going to set up where we go next or should we? I think we all decided to go shopping, but do we get to pick where or do you?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 28, 2008)

izillama said:


> Dave, are you going to set up where we go next or should we? I think we all decided to go shopping, but do we get to pick where or do you?




You can go wherever you want.


----------



## ladyphoenix (Nov 29, 2008)

izillama said:


> Dave, are you going to set up where we go next or should we? I think we all decided to go shopping, but do we get to pick where or do you?



Hehe shoppin ^.^


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 30, 2008)

Just so you guys know, you all have 7 XP. The achievements have an XP total (usually 1). I forgot to put their value in. If you had managed to keep all the humans alive in the first chapter then that would have been an achievement and you would be level 2. SUCKAS!! Okay just kidding, your gonna level soon anyway


----------



## izillama (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, Ruby's so adorable! I absolutely love her, lol! ^.^

Should we wait for Dave to play the clerk? or should we run wild without him?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 1, 2008)

izillama said:


> Oh, Ruby's so adorable! I absolutely love her, lol! ^.^
> 
> Should we wait for Dave to play the clerk? or should we run wild without him?




Who needs the storyteller, just run wild!

I like the way Ruby's breast size has come into this


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 2, 2008)

*Pretty New Avatars*

If you look at my pictures you'll see some pretty new avatars I made for all of you! You can use them if you wish but I'm going to be using them for my own devices mwhuahaha!


----------



## ladyphoenix (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm attempting to use the "feral whispers" discipline to talk to an animal in my next post. is it d20+5  or d10+5
i will roll and post both just in case.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 3, 2008)

ladyphoenix said:


> I'm attempting to use the "feral whispers" discipline to talk to an animal in my next post. is it d20+5  or d10+5
> i will roll and post both just in case.




It's a D20+5 (your hit dice 1 and charisma modifier of 0 and a +4 bonus for being Gangrel). You only need to make this check if the animal is hostile or intelligent enough to resist. You also need to be able to make eye contact with the creature.


----------



## ladyphoenix (Dec 3, 2008)

Tale_Weaver said:


> It's a D20+5 (your hit dice 1 and charisma modifier of 0 and a +4 bonus for being Gangrel). You only need to make this check if the animal is hostile or intelligent enough to resist. You also need to be able to make eye contact with the creature.



Thank you, that's good to know = )


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 3, 2008)

*Gametable program*

I found a new program people! The program is called Gametable and it allows you to host a RPG battlefield for use in tabletop RPGs. The way it works is I would host a game and we would all come up with a time to meet and play out the battle. You can see the board and the pieces and there is a text box that works like a chat room. 

If we don't use it to play out the battles live I could always move the pieces around on my own screen and post screenshots so you all can see where everyone and everything is.

Here is what the game board looks like!


----------



## ladyphoenix (Dec 7, 2008)

So I read the handbook from the millionaire geeks sight about the disciplines, looking up eyes of the beast. Is the discipline supposed to be used for visual aid or intimidation purposes only?


----------



## izillama (Dec 7, 2008)

We were looking at that the other night and the one listed in that book about disciplines is the wrong Eyes of the Beast. Dave actually wants to go by the one that's in the Vampire: The Masquerade handbook. The book says, "The vampire sees perfectly well in pitch blackness, not requiring a light source to notice details in even the darkest basement or cave. The vampire's Beast is evident in his red glowing eyes, a sight sure to disturb most mortals."
So in conclusion...
Ruby can see like a kitty! ^.^


----------



## Strider_Koln (Dec 7, 2008)

Heh, totally forgot there was an OOC board...kinda have been winging it lately. How's it going?  Making a Will-save now...


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 7, 2008)

ladyphoenix said:


> So I read the handbook from the millionaire geeks sight about the disciplines, looking up eyes of the beast. Is the discipline supposed to be used for visual aid or intimidation purposes only?




The book I'm using to play this game in D20 is made for the crappy new Vampire game where they decided to change everything. I got confused with that discipline cuz they both have the same name but do different things.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 9, 2008)

*Leveling Up*

When your character levels up there are some things that change, go figure! The first being that your hit points increase by 1d8. What we'll do for this is you will roll 1d8 + your constitution modifier on invisible castle and post it here on the OOC. 

The next thing after that is that your base attack and saving throws will sometimes change, there is a table for this on pg69 of the Monte Cook's World of Darkness book. From the 1st level to the 2nd level nothing changes. 

The next thing are your skills. You get 4 + your intelligence modifier in points each level to add to your skills. The max rank you can be in a skill also goes up by 1 level, so right now at level 1 it's 4/2. At level 2 it changes to 5/3.

After that on the same table in the last row you'll see "special" and under that "discipline" for some of the levels. That means you can go to the next level in any one of your disciplines.

And finally, the XP for your next level will go up. The XP to get to level 3 is 20. After that you're all done and your character is stronger and wiser than before


----------



## ladyphoenix (Dec 9, 2008)

^.^; hopefully ill get it right. Should we give you a copy of our character sheets when we are done?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 9, 2008)

ladyphoenix said:


> ^.^; hopefully ill get it right. Should we give you a copy of our character sheets when we are done?




That would help yes. As long as you roll your hit points and choose where to put the skill points and where to put that new discipline point into I can correct the rest if need be.


----------



## ladyphoenix (Dec 9, 2008)

1d8+6 → [6,6] = (12) Constitution roll
Roll Lookup


----------



## izillama (Dec 10, 2008)

Meh. Sometimes, waiting for this game to move is like watching paint dry. >.<

Dave! Make them find something in the bathroom already so that I can stop doing silly magic tricks to bide my time!


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 10, 2008)

izillama said:


> Meh. Sometimes, waiting for this game to move is like watching paint dry. >.<
> 
> Dave! Make them find something in the bathroom already so that I can stop doing silly magic tricks to bide my time!




Why don't you do your character sheet if you're so bored


----------



## izillama (Dec 10, 2008)

Your instructions were too confusing. I'll just wait until I see you tomorrow so that you can help me 

(And since I'm so bored, I've just been chronicling the story in my profile. It's fun ^.^)


----------



## Strider_Koln (Dec 12, 2008)

I was looking throgh the Discipline guide and this ability caught my eye. It seems like it would come in handy in the RP, but it has "Heightened Senses" and "Aura Perception" as prerequisites. Dumb question, but does that mean to use "The Spirit's Touch" I must have also matered those two other abilities, or merely know them?
By the way, to pass the time I have been working on a Koln family tree. Most of the time when Koln zones out, he is living out a segment from an ancestor's life. It is his ancestors haunting Koln out of vengence for his failure, breaking the bond his bloodline had with the Holy See, and thereby putting his ancestors' souls and any of his descendents into Hell. Or so he thinks that's what's going on... I will leave it up in the air for now. 


*The Spirit's Touch*​​You can sense the psychic impressions left on objects.​
*Prerequisites: 
*Aura Perception, Heightened Senses
*Benefit: *​*
*​*
*By handling an object and entering a light trance, you pick up psychic impressions
from the object in the form of mental images or rapid sensations. Most impressions come
from the last person to have handled the object, but two circumstances overrule this. First, a
long-time owner or user of the object leaves a stronger impression than a more recent but
shorter use by someone else. Second, experiences associated with strong emotion leave
more significant psychic “fingerprints,” overriding those from more casual use. Some items
have so many handlers or insignificant attachment that they give muddled images or none at
all. The typical impression you receive is the owner’s identity or a strong memory associated
with the object. The sensations are usually visual and exact identification is not guaranteed;
you may perceive “a blond man in a business suit and red tie” rather than “Jack Hartman
of Hartman Law Partners,” though mundane clues on the object may allow you to identify him
(such as a monogrammed briefcase or a name tag). The images may be brief or run a minute
or more depending on the intensity and relevance of the psychic impression. You can use this
ability on a creature to witness its most recent dramatic, tense or passionate act. You must
touch the target, and it receives a Will save to resist (DC 10 + your Hit Dice + your Wisdom
modifier). Especially intense and recent impressions may give the target a penalty to its save
at the GM’s discretion. You perceive the events from the target’s viewpoint.
*Malkavian: *​*
*​*
*You may delve deeper into an object’s or creature’s impressions, receiving a
second image or vision that is weaker than the first.​ ​


----------



## ladyphoenix (Dec 12, 2008)

what do i do with this constitution roll i made earlier on this board?
1d8+6 → [6,6] = (12) Constitution roll
Do i add it to something on the sheet?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 12, 2008)

ladyphoenix said:


> what do i do with this constitution roll i made earlier on this board?
> 1d8+6 → [6,6] = (12) Constitution roll
> Do i add it to something on the sheet?




You add it to your hit point total. It's not a constitution roll, it's for your hit points, you just add your constitution mod to it.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 12, 2008)

Strider_Koln said:


> I was looking throgh the Discipline guide and this ability caught my eye. It seems like it would come in handy in the RP, but it has "Heightened Senses" and "Aura Perception" as prerequisites. Dumb question, but does that mean to use "The Spirit's Touch" I must have also matered those two other abilities, or merely know them?
> 
> *The Spirit's Touch*​You can sense the psychic impressions left on objects.​
> *Prerequisites:
> *Aura Perception, Heightened Senses​



​ 
What that means is that you have to already possess the abilities "aura perception" and "heightened senses" through level ups before being able to get "the spirit's touch". It's just a way to balance out the game because in the storyteller system you would be putting points into auspex and you would need to learn all of the abilities in order to get to the last one anyway.

Just to be clear, when you level up a discipline you go to the NEXT ability in that tree. So if you have Auspex and you decide you want to put your new point into that then you get "Aura Perception" and not "Heightened Senses II". You still keep "Heightened Senses" but you get a whole new ability. The only disciplines that are exceptions to this are Celerity, Fortitude, and Potence. Those 3 go from level 1-5.


----------



## izillama (Dec 14, 2008)

Lol... Dave's being a suck-up: "Community Supporter"


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 15, 2008)

I gave $15 to get the title "Story Teller" under my name instead of "Registered User" 

Here's the order we'll be going in for the sewer fight:

Clover (20)
Hive Master (19)
Koln (18)
Rats2 (12)
Ruby (10)
Rats3 (6)
Rats 1 (3)


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 15, 2008)

If Clover and Ruby run they can get down to Koln in one turn. If Koln breaks out of the net he can't attack that turn but he'll stand up making him harder to hit (especially for the rats).


----------



## Strider_Koln (Dec 15, 2008)

Tale_Weaver said:


> If Clover and Ruby run they can get down to Koln in one turn. If Koln breaks out of the net he can't attack that turn but he'll stand up making him harder to hit (especially for the rats).





Am I allowed to roll to get out of the net, attack the hivemaster and each rat in one turn? It would make things faster, and fair too. You kinda just did 17 damange in one turn to me... From that it makes more sense to just stay in the net, i just took 17 damange. If I leave the net and use a blood point, get back 10 health, I will probably lose another 15+ dmg from them and probably die. And if I was to search my surroundings for something to help me fight, would that take up a whole turn too?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 15, 2008)

Strider_Koln said:


> Am I allowed to roll to get out of the net, attack the hivemaster and each rat in one turn? It would make things faster, and fair too. You kinda just did 17 damange in one turn to me... From that it makes more sense to just stay in the net, i just took 17 damange. If I leave the net and use a blood point, get back 10 health, I will probably lose another 15+ dmg from them and probably die. And if I was to search my surroundings for something to help me fight, would that take up a whole turn too?




Getting out of the net would count as an action. You'd be better off getting out of the net so you're not lying prone on the ground giving them all bonuses to attacking you. You can move after you get out of the net but you can't take an action until your next turn. Searching the area for something would also be your turn yes and I'll just move you to the square that it's in because it doesn't make sense that weapons are simply lying everywhere. And don't forget that healing is a free action and can be done at anytime even if you are unconscious at negative hp.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 15, 2008)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Getting out of the net would count as an action. You'd be better off getting out of the net so you're not lying prone on the ground giving them all bonuses to attacking you. You can move after you get out of the net but you can't take an action until your next turn. Searching the area for something would also be your turn yes and I'll just move you to the square that it's in because it doesn't make sense that weapons are simply lying everywhere. And don't forget that healing is a free action and can be done at anytime even if you are unconscious at negative hp.




Also, just know that the only things lying around to use as weapons are loose bricks and a metal pipe. They are located at the other end of the room from where you are.


----------



## izillama (Dec 16, 2008)

Hm... it really looks like Koln could use the rat whisperer right about now (i.e.- Ruby) ^.^*


----------



## Strider_Koln (Dec 17, 2008)

Before I move, what are the stats for the pipe? Also, could I charge and grapple him in the same turn? And if I win the grapple, does that result in a new attack?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 17, 2008)

Strider_Koln said:


> Before I move, what are the stats for the pipe? Also, could I charge and grapple him in the same turn? And if I win the grapple, does that result in a new attack?




The stats for the pipe are dmg: 1d6 crit: 20 (x2) range: 10ft (so 2 squares) type: bashing

You can't charge and grapple in the same turn. You can attack someone who you are grappling but not in the turn that you start grappling them. First you have to see if you grapple them and then you attack them by making more successful grapple checks. You can only use your fists though. As vampires you can also choose to throw an opponent if you have a high enough strength (don't even try if your STR isn't above 17) or bite them to feed.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 17, 2008)

*Little Thing About Movement Rules*

Movement rules make combat more realistic and exciting and having the map to view at the click of a link should make our battles go by much more smoothly. Here are some basic things you should know about the movement rules.

Moving: You may take a 5 foot step moving your character one square as a as your move action. This doesn't mean that you can step in, attack, and then move elsewhere. The 5 foot step is the only kind of movement that you can also make an attack action before or after. When moving more than 5 feet you cannot use an attack. You can however do things like use a discipline or pick up an object off the floor.

Withdraw: You may withdraw from combat with an enemy without provoking an attack of opportunity by moving out of their space and not taking any other action. You can move double your movement speed this way. This will only work if you can avoid entering any spaces adjacent to your enemy besides the one you start in. 

There's a whole slew of other things that you can do in combat. You can read all about this in the Monte Cook's WoD book under "Playing the Game". Some special things you can do are aid another in combat, bull rush, charge, disarm, feint, and grapple. Please ask me to explain these before doing them, especially grappling since it's rather complicated.


----------



## izillama (Dec 17, 2008)

My character has a movement speed of 40, rather than 30. What does this do for me, in regards to movement?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 17, 2008)

izillama said:


> My character has a movement speed of 40, rather than 30. What does this do for me, in regards to movement?




It means you can move more spaces on the board (each space is 5ft).


----------



## izillama (Dec 17, 2008)

and how many is that?


----------



## ladyphoenix (Dec 19, 2008)

LOL! That was awesome! Clover taunting the Hive guy. She's got guts


----------



## izillama (Dec 19, 2008)

^.^* I feel like Clover's about to take her first damage of the game from that one. Though I also think it would be funny if the guy broke down sobbing, "I'm so misunderstood!"


----------



## ladyphoenix (Dec 19, 2008)

oh nos! Koln should have used the packet for himself. He needs it more since he has two blood points left. Ruby has 10, according to the sheet, soon to be 9 or 8 after healing and stuff.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 19, 2008)

ladyphoenix said:


> oh nos! Koln should have used the packet for himself. He needs it more since he has two blood points left. Ruby has 10, according to the sheet, soon to be 9 or 8 after healing and stuff.




Well, he still has one more left. But yea, I suggest he use it although now he has to use it while being next to enemies


----------



## izillama (Dec 21, 2008)

By the way, did we lose Socrates? He _is_ an integral part of our little group, after all! lol


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 22, 2008)

izillama said:


> By the way, did we lose Socrates? He _is_ an integral part of our little group, after all! lol




The answer to that, my friends, is yet to be seen and only you can determine the outcome....*cue cryptic music*


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 22, 2008)

Mike, since Koln leveled you have to do all the fun leveling stuffs. If you want The Spirit's Touch you're going to have to get Aura Perception this level first. You also have to roll 1d8 plus your CON bonus for your hp. You have 4 more skill points to add to skills and the ranks have changed to 5/3.

Once you do all that you an do the happy level dance!


----------



## Strider_Koln (Dec 22, 2008)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Mike, since Koln leveled you have to do all the fun leveling stuffs. If you want The Spirit's Touch you're going to have to get Aura Perception this level first. You also have to roll 1d8 plus your CON bonus for your hp. You have 4 more skill points to add to skills and the ranks have changed to 5/3.
> 
> Once you do all that you an do the happy level dance!





Ok. btw, I've updated Koln's history a bit
HP:
1d8+3 → [5,3] = (8) 
Roll Lookup 

so 29 hp?

Yeah sure, I want Aura Perception, why not.

Now skills... uh.. I don't remember how to do that. ^^; Which mod do I add the skill points too? And what do you mean by my ranks have changed to 5/3??


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 22, 2008)

Strider_Koln said:


> Ok. btw, I've updated Koln's history a bit
> HP:
> 1d8+3 → [5,3] = (8)
> Roll Lookup
> ...




Koln has 29hp now yes.

For the skills the only thing you change is the rank. You have 4 points to distribute through the ranks of your skills. The 5/3 means that you can take up to 5 ranks in one of the skills with a check in the box and up to 3 in the ones that don't. The ranks effect the bonus you get when using that skill.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Dec 22, 2008)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln has 29hp now yes.
> 
> For the skills the only thing you change is the rank. You have 4 points to distribute through the ranks of your skills. The 5/3 means that you can take up to 5 ranks in one of the skills with a check in the box and up to 3 in the ones that don't. The ranks effect the bonus you get when using that skill.




Oh ok, then hm, one point to Move Silently, one to Open Locks, and two points for Research.


----------



## izillama (Dec 23, 2008)

Constitution modifier roll so that I can have more hp!

1d8 → [2] = (2)

20+2=a grand total of 22hp 

EDIT

+2 for my constitution bonus?? That brings my hp up to a grand total of 24. Wow


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 23, 2008)

Strider_Koln said:


> Oh ok, then hm, one point to Move Silently, one to Open Locks, and two points for Research.




I emailed you your revised sheet Mike.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 23, 2008)

izillama said:


> Constitution modifier roll so that I can have more hp!
> 
> 1d8 → [2] = (2)
> 
> ...




Great. I guess we'll do the rest of your sheet when I come over.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone! I hope you get lots of cool stuffs!!

I'm not going to make any new posts tomorrow so if you get the chance, feel free to catch up.


----------



## ladyphoenix (Dec 27, 2008)

I demand a will save for looing at her undies lol, j/k


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 28, 2008)

ladyphoenix said:


> I demand a will save for looing at her undies lol, j/k




What would happen if he failed


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 28, 2008)

*The Blog*

I see that a lot of you are updating your character backgrounds as the story progresses. This is a great idea. I would suggest however that you use the blog feature on the message board to do this so you can keep only your main description on the profile page and all the rest goes into the blog so it gets broken up. I see Sarah is already starting to do this sort of thing. You can get to the blog through the tab on your profile.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 30, 2008)

*Bull Fighting*

Here is the order for the fight with the bull.

Ruby (20)
Koln (17)
Clover (15)
Bull (11)


----------



## izillama (Dec 30, 2008)

Whoa, hold on a second.

Just for clarification, which dice do we use to roll for damage?!

The bull is using an eight sided
I'm using a six sided
Mike seems to be using a three sided
And Sarah's using a four sided

...I'm lost, lol


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 30, 2008)

izillama said:


> Whoa, hold on a second.
> 
> Just for clarification, which dice do we use to roll for damage?!
> 
> ...




You use a 3-sided dice just like Mike because you are using no weapons. Ruby uses a 4-sided because she has a knife.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Dec 31, 2008)

In my blog I started posting a journal for Koln which he will update every time he settles down to sleep. This should help in understanding my character. Yeah, I got way too much time on my hands during the break.


----------



## izillama (Dec 31, 2008)

Ooh, journal entries are an awesome idea ^.^


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, I'm out to party like it's 2009! Have a happy new year everyone!


----------



## izillama (Jan 1, 2009)

Quick! Let's run away with the story! lol


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm just letting you guys know that I'm away for the weekend so posts will be limited. Don't run away with the story like I know Aly wants to


----------



## izillama (Jan 2, 2009)

And Clover, Ruby, and Koln take over the world. The End


----------



## ladyphoenix (Jan 2, 2009)

Muahahahahaha!


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 4, 2009)

*Koln's New Clothes*

I see that Mike decided to give himself new clothes, I was never notified of this! I hope you enjoy it cuz they must've been expensive 

Just for future reference, here are some stats for armor if you guys ever want to purchase some:

Armor      DR /      Defense Penalty   / Armor Check Penalty /     Speed Penalty /     Weight
Light        2/–             –1                         –2                            —              4 lb.
(leather jacket, biker gear)

Medium   4/–             –2                         –4                          –10 ft.          8 lb.
(kevlar, flak jacket)

Heavy    6/–              –4                         –8                        –10 ft.           20 lb.
(riot gear, body armor)

Obviously bullet proof vests and riot gear are not going to be for sale in the mall so you'll have to find a way to "unlock" them. And telling me "I go to the black market and buy riot gear" is not gonna fly.


----------



## izillama (Jan 4, 2009)

Clover wants a chainmail bikini. Ruby wants a matching one too, btw. 
chainmail ftw ^.^


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 4, 2009)

izillama said:


> Clover wants a chainmail bikini. Ruby wants a matching one too, btw.
> chainmail ftw ^.^




Yeah, good luck with that haha! You'll have to find the next Ren fair 

I've decided to make Koln's new clothes reinforced and count as light armor. He seems to take the most beatings in fights so maybe this will help him out, I'll change the character sheet so you can see how this is handled.

Speaking of the character sheets, is everyone able to change theirs? I noticed when I was at Aly's house she wasn't able to change her's on her computer.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jan 4, 2009)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Yeah, good luck with that haha! You'll have to find the next Ren fair
> 
> I've decided to make Koln's new clothes reinforced and count as light armor. He seems to take the most beatings in fights so maybe this will help him out, I'll change the character sheet so you can see how this is handled.
> 
> Speaking of the character sheets, is everyone able to change theirs? I noticed when I was at Aly's house she wasn't able to change her's on her computer.




I wasnt able to change mine either.


----------



## ladyphoenix (Jan 5, 2009)

i could. the power of macs hehe


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jan 5, 2009)

Between posts I've been tweaking the background info on Koln on my page. The latest addition is in the "About Me" tab, in the "My Character" section I added a description of my sources for Koln; credit where credit's due, Koln's based off of a lot of things and I've felt bad ripping off ideas thus far.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 6, 2009)

*Aura Color Meanings*

*Here's a little thing I found on aura color meanings. This is for real life aura stuffs but we can use it for the game as well.
*

*AURA COLOR MEANINGS*






*RED AURA COLOR*: Relates to the physical body, hart or circulation. The densest color, it creates the most friction. Friction attracts or repels; money worries or obsessions; anger or unforgiveness; anxiety or nervousness 




*Deep Red*: Grounded, realistic, active, strong will-power, survival-oriented.  
*Muddied red*:   Anger (repelling) 



*Clear red*: Powerful, energetic, competitive,  sexual, passionate 



*Pink-bright and light*: Loving, tender, sensitive, sensual, artistic, affection, purity, compassion; new or revieved romantic relationship. Can indicate clairaudience. 



*Dark and murky pink*: Immature and/or dishonest nature 






*ORANGE AURA COLOR*: Relates to reproductive organs and emotions. The color of vitality, vigor, good health and excitement. Lots of energy and stamina, creative, productive, adventurous, courageous, outgoing social nature; currently experiencing stress related to apetites and addictions; 
*Orange Red*: Confidence, creative power  
 In a good, bright and pure state, red energy can serve as a healthy ego. 

*Orange-Yellow*: Creative, intelligent, detail oriented, perfectionist, scientific. 




*YELLOW AURA COLOR*: Relates to the spleen and life energy.  It is the color of awakening, inspiration, intelligence and action shared, creative, playful, optimistic, easy-going.  
*Light or pale yellow:* Emerging psychic and spiritual awareness; optimism and hopefulness; positive excitement about new ideas.  
*Bright lemon-yellow:* Struggling to maintain power and control in a personal or business relationship; fear of losing control, prestige, respect, and/or power. 
*Clear gold metallic, shiny and bright:* Spiritual energy and power activated and awakened; an inspired person.  
*Dark brownish yellow or gold:* A student, or one who is straining at studying; overly analitical to the point of feeling fatigued or stressed; trying to make up for "lost time" by learning everything all at once. 




*GREEN AURA COLOR*: Relates to heart and lungs. It is a very comfortable, healthy color of nature. When seen in the aura this usually represents growth and balance, and most of all, something that leads to change. Love of people, animals, nature; teacher; social 
*Bright emerald green:* A healer, also a love-centered person  
*Yellow-Green*: Creative with heart, communicative  
*Dark or muddy forest green:* Jealousy, resentment, feeling like a victim of the world; blaming self or others; insecurity and low self-esteem; lack of understanding personal responsibility; sensitive to perceived criticism 
*
*
*Turquoise*: Relates to the immune system. Sensitive, compassionate, healer, therapist.    

*
*
*BLUE AURA COLOR*: Relates to the throat, thyroid.  Cool, calm, and collected. Caring, loving, love to help others, sensitive, intuitive.  
*Soft blue*:  Peacefulness, clarity and communication; truthful; intuitive  
*Bright royal blue:* Clairvoyant; highly spiritual nature; generous; on the right path; new opportunities are coming  

*Dark or muddy blue:* Fear of the future; fear of self-expression; fear of facing or speaking the truth  
*
*
*INDIGO AURA COLOR*: Relates to the third eye, visual and pituitary gland. Intuitive, sensitive, deep feeling.  
*
*
*VIOLET AURA COLOR*: Relates to crown, pineal gland and nervous system. The most sensitive and wisest of colors. This is the intuitive color in the aura, and reveals psychic power of attunement with self. Intuitive, visionary, futuristic, idealistic, artistic, magical. 
*
*
*LAVENDER AURA COLOR*: Imagination, visionary, daydreamer, etheric.  
*
*
*SILVER AURA COLOR*: This is the color of abundance, both spiritual and physical. Lots of bright silver can reflect to plenty of money, and/or awakening of the cosmic mind. 
*Bright metallic silver:* Receptive to new ideas; intuitive; nurturing  
*Dark and muddy gray:* Residue of fear is accumulating in the body, with a potential for health problems, especially if gray clusters seen in specific areas of the body 

*
*
*GOLD AURA COLOR*: The color of enlightenment and divine protection. When seen within the aura, it says that the person is being guided by their highest good. It is divine guidance. Protection, wisdom, inner knowledge, spiritual mind, intuitive thinker. 


*BLACK AURA COLOR*: Draws or pulls energy to it and in so doing, transforms it. It captures light and consumes it. Usually indicates long-term unforgiveness (toward others or another) collected in a specific area of the body, which can lead to health problems; also, entitities within a person's aura, chakras, or body; past life hurts; unreleased grief from abortions if it appears in the ovaries 


*WHITE AURA COLOR*: Reflects other energy. A pure state of light. Often represents a new, not yet designated energy in the aura. Spiritual, etheric and non-physical qualities, transcendent, higher dimensions. Purity and truth; angelic qualities.   
White sparkles or flashes of white light: angels are nearby; can indicate that the person is pregnant or will be soon  

*EARTH AURA COLORS*: Soil, wood, mineral, plant. These colors display a love of the Earth, of being grounded and is seen in those who live and work on the outdoors....construction, farming, etc. These colors are important and are a good sign.In vampire, fae creatures would have this aura.




*PASTELS*: A sensitive blend of light and color, more so than basic colors. Shows sensitivity and a need for serenity. 




*DIRTY BROWN OVERLAY*: Holding on to energies. Insecurity. 



*DIRTY GRAY OVERLY*: Blocking energies. Guardedness.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 6, 2009)

*What Does the Hobbit Have In His Pocketses*

I know it's a little late but I was wondering if everyone could describe to me everything that their character has on their person right down to chewing gum. This will save me a lot of confusion later on.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jan 6, 2009)

Tale_Weaver said:


> I know it's a little late but I was wondering if everyone could describe to me everything that their character has on their person right down to chewing gum. This will save me a lot of confusion later on.




What's in Koln's pockets:

-That key they found in the sewer

Coat:
- Socrates
- Five starlight mints
- His Journal
- Pocket Bible
- A Wolf-brand handgun ammunition box with two rounds inside, 9mm.
- A pepsi bottlecap
- Four 10c and three 20c Euros

Pants:
- Passport (Fake)
- Wallet:
- In the wallet: 3 Prayer cards (Prayer to Archangel Gabriel, Prayer to St. Joseph, and Prayer to the Sacred Heart)
                      $333 in American dollars
                      Debit Card
                      American Driver's License (fake)
                      CIA I.D. and badge (fake)
                      Interpol I.D. and badge (fake)
                      A ticket stub to Army of Darkness
- Two paper clips
- Two pens: one red, one green
- Cell Phone
- Lighter with St. John the Apostle pictured on it.


----------



## izillama (Jan 7, 2009)

(As it really doesn't make much sense that Clover keeps pulling stuff out of the pockets in her skirt (which there probably wouldn't be any of) I'm going to say that she's been carrying a bag around her this entire time and will go by that for the rest of the game)

Black Coach bag, pictured here
     - Standard deck of playing cards (well-worn and probably a little water-logged after the adventure in the sewer)
     - Silver compact mirror (one side regular, the other side magnifying)
     - Cell phone, Blackberry Pearl, pictured here (Internet access, free text messaging, free nights and weekends ^.^)
- Two hair scrunchies
- One half-empty container of mint-flavored tic-tacs
- Burt's Bees chapstick

Black Coach wallet, pictured here 
          - New York State picture ID*
          - Credit card with $5,000 limit
          - Metro Card (good for one year and almost expired since it is already November)
          - New York City bus pass (good for one year and almost expired)
          - $127 US Dollars (6 $20 bills, 1 $5 bill, 2 $1 bills)
          - Assorted change (under a dollar in total value)
          - A plain white envelope labeled "I.C.E." containing 5 airplane boarding passes (worth one 1-way national or international flight each)

*Clover has a basic knowledge of how to operate an automatic vehicle, however she does not have a license as she lived in New York City and never had a need for one.


----------



## ladyphoenix (Jan 7, 2009)

This one might take me a little. I need to do a little more research on amish hobbies and stuff like that.


----------



## ladyphoenix (Jan 7, 2009)

Now I think iv'e got it..

1- Quilted pouch sling: 
   - Sewing kit with small pieces of fabric/quilt
   - Different Bars of handmade Soap
   - "Dove"Deoderent 
   - red toothbrush with generic toothpaste
   - small hairbrush
   - small pair set of tin cup and plate
   - pocket bible with pressed flowers inside
   - $50 in bills with 30 cents in change
   - Handmade fabric bear doll
   - small handmade strawberry and mint hard candies
   - pocket switch blade (picked up from two previous fights)

Additonal: Black choker necklace with red jewel 
               - Victorian Gothic Lolita dress
               - Mary Jane shoes with white pantyhose
               - Simple undergarments 
               - Red sash

Phew... I think I'm done


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 7, 2009)

ladyphoenix said:


> Now I think iv'e got it..
> 
> 1- Quilted pouch sling:
> - Sewing kit with small pieces of fabric/quilt
> ...




That toothbrush better be made out of wood not plastic!! J/k, who really cares 

For Clover, I'm not letting you have plane tickets anywhere, they are specifically to go from Denver to New York City. I mean really, noone has plane tickets that go ANYWHERE sheesh  Also, you only get one of them. There, I feel balanced!


----------



## izillama (Jan 8, 2009)

can't blame me for trying, lol


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 8, 2009)

*Damage Regeneration 2.0*

I'm instituting new rules for how damage is healed. You will all be able to regenerate 1/3 of the damage dealt to you per scene. This includes non-lethal damage from things such as fists to bullet wounds and lethal damage caused by things such as knife wounds and shotgun wounds. You won't be able to heal from aggravated damage no matter how many scenes go by. Aggravated damage comes from things like fire, electricity, and claws.

That should help save some vitae


----------



## izillama (Jan 10, 2009)

Is anyone else's profile page all messed up? It's like EnWorld switched things around >.<


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 10, 2009)

izillama said:


> Is anyone else's profile page all messed up? It's like EnWorld switched things around >.<




I don't know, it looks like everything got messed up including the subscribed threads.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 10, 2009)

By the way, I spoke to Sarah today and she's having trouble with her computer. I've decided to take control of her character temporarily to move things along here.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jan 11, 2009)

Tale_Weaver said:


> By the way, I spoke to Sarah today and she's having trouble with her computer. I've decided to take control of her character temporarily to move things along here.




Oh, "The power of Macs" indeed!


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jan 11, 2009)

So... how do "gather information" check? Oh and why the heck is Clover's effeminate victim named Mikey?!


----------



## izillama (Jan 12, 2009)

You gave a Gather Information skills modifier on your character sheet. It's a d20 roll plus that modifier.
And...
Yeah! Couldn't you have come up with something a little more _creative_?! lol


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jan 12, 2009)

AHHH! No!1!11! Did Clover just kill Mike?!


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 13, 2009)

Strider_Koln said:


> AHHH! No!1!11! Did Clover just kill Mike?!




Clover totally wanted to kill Mikey!

Btw, my avatar is Tony now and you can see a picture of him in my gallery


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jan 14, 2009)

Alychan gave me an awesome idea. Father Koln is now available to counsel anyone that needs God's loving guidance in their lives. Just send me a PM with your question, and Father Koln will post his response to your problem on my blog along with the diary entries. Do not hesitate to contact Koln if you are in need of his services, he is available to guide fellow Christians on all matters, from love to proper firearm safety.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 14, 2009)

Strider_Koln said:


> Alychan gave me an awesome idea. Father Koln is now available to counsel anyone that needs God's loving guidance in their lives. Just send me a PM with your question, and Father Koln will post his response to your problem on my blog along with the diary entries. Do not hesitate to contact Koln if you are in need of his services, he is available to guide fellow Christians on all matters, from love to proper firearm safety.




Haha, you should post that on the main forum and see what happens


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 15, 2009)

Just so you guys know, your profiles should be working again. And you can all thank me for it because I brought it up with the site admin and he fixed it for us! No need to thank me, I know I'm cool


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jan 16, 2009)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Just so you guys know, your profiles should be working again. And you can all thank me for it because I brought it up with the site admin and he fixed it for us! No need to thank me, I know I'm cool




Thanks Davekun!!

Now give Koln a gun dammit!


----------



## ladyphoenix (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi everyone! ^.^ I'm going to be gone all day tomorrow so I probably not going to be able to post anything. I can catch up on sunday or if anyone wants to take my place, be my guest, if you can handle Ruby muahahaha j/k  Hope you all have a good weekend!


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 17, 2009)

ladyphoenix said:


> Hi everyone! ^.^ I'm going to be gone all day tomorrow so I probably not going to be able to post anything. I can catch up on sunday or if anyone wants to take my place, be my guest, if you can handle Ruby muahahaha j/k  Hope you all have a good weekend!




I'll let one of these jerks play her since they think I do such a bad job


----------



## izillama (Jan 17, 2009)

we can't play ruby. we have our own chars to play  (it would be too manipulative! )


----------



## izillama (Jan 19, 2009)

lol, we should tell the pawn shop guy that we're outfitting ourselves for a Vampire the Masquerade LARP. We can show him our teeth and everything. Maybe he'd have some interesting ideas for weaponry ^.^


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jan 19, 2009)

izillama said:


> lol, we should tell the pawn shop guy that we're outfitting ourselves for a Vampire the Masquerade LARP. We can show him our teeth and everything. Maybe he'd have some interesting ideas for weaponry ^.^




Oh, yeah, won't look odd at all. Fortunately the owner really is crazy, and I'm hoping he's gotten much weirder customers than us. This is how it went and would sound:

Koln: I'm a collecter and in the market for specialty firearms.
Ruby: (looking Amish and hyper like a puppy) I WANT GUNS TOO!!
Clover: We are all collecters and want guns!
Koln: -.-;;
Clover: Er wait, no! We are actually LARPers!! Pretending to be vampires!


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 30, 2009)

*Time Sure Flies...*

So here's what I'm thinking. The next important event really just has to do with going back to the club and seeing what Tony has found out. He said a few days so we'll figure that means Wednesday. I figure we can skip through the days in between save for a few key events and I'm listing them below.

Clover: 

Has to change her living situation. Might want to investigate the hole in the bathroom. Could also get a phone call from her parents.

Koln:

Will get a call from the Order Of Leopold (or whatever organization he's from) asking about his status in the hunt for Thaddeus. There are some specific questions I want them to ask you so you'll have to fill me in on who would be calling you.

Ruby:

You have a strange urge to visit Prestor's house again, especially after that dream.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jan 30, 2009)

Koln would get a call from the Vatican's Clergue faction, and ask him three things. First, how the hunt is going for Thaddeus, second if he needs help from his "brothers" and third, and most importantly, how he is overdue for his "trial" of blood and faith. Every so often a Clergue would have to submit to two tests, the first is sending a sample of their blood to the Vatican for testing. There they will check the DNA and also monitor the humors according to tests prescribed by Galen and his contemporaries. Here they will watch for any change in Koln's genetic structure along with the nature of his soul. They will no doubt see that he's a vampire if Koln were to submit a current sample.

The second trial is for him to visit a local, but specially qualified, priest to administer a trial of faith. Each time it is something different. Last time, Koln had a cross burnt into his back after genuflecting in front of an altar for 12 hours while chanting the Our Father. If the burn healed in three days, which it did, his soul is still pure.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jan 30, 2009)

By the way...
KOLN IN MANGA FORM!!!!11!1!
http://www.shiroitsubasa.com/shiroitsubasa/godchild_wall2.jpg

And the fangirls swoon.


----------



## izillama (Jan 30, 2009)

Clover's next victim... lol


----------



## ladyphoenix (Feb 3, 2009)

Damn, now what do I do lol


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Feb 3, 2009)

ladyphoenix said:


> Damn, now what do I do lol




Well, the tire tracks certainly weren't the answer =p


----------



## Strider_Koln (Feb 3, 2009)

Havent been able to post lately, I've been having trouble with Enworld, anyone else having difficulty with the site?


----------



## izillama (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah >.<
I haven't been able to post for two days


----------



## izillama (Feb 3, 2009)

lol, your post made me crack up, Mike. and I'm sitting in class


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Feb 3, 2009)

izillama said:


> lol, your post made me crack up, Mike. and I'm sitting in class




Haha, I love how we connected you're order to the Vatican. The Pope sees that text message and is like "What the f*ck" 

Just an interesting side note: in the real game "Hunter: The Reckoning" there is no mention of the church or any religion really at all. Probably mostly for political reasons more than anything else. The Order of Leopold is more or less a group of people with a common belief in "righteousness".


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Feb 4, 2009)

* Are Vampires Ticklish?
*

According to Stephenie Meyer (Pasadena Q&A):
_“You know, I’m not entirely sure.  But you know that Emmett would try.”_


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Feb 14, 2009)

*Happy Valentines Day!*

Happy Valentines Day everyone! I declare this a GM holiday so no posting. Wait till tomorrow


----------



## izillama (Feb 14, 2009)

doesn't matter. no one's posted in ages >.< *meh*


----------



## izillama (Feb 16, 2009)

ZOMG! THE GAME IS MOVING AGAIN!!!! *tears of happiness well up in Alysson's eyes*


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Feb 20, 2009)

I wanted to push you guys out of the house because I didn't want you to go through this whole subquest thing while Clover wasn't with you. There is an achievement for figuring out how to "purify" the house (and burning it down doesn't count).


----------



## Strider_Koln (Feb 20, 2009)

Tale_Weaver said:


> I wanted to push you guys out of the house because I didn't want you to go through this whole subquest thing while Clover wasn't with you. There is an achievement for figuring out how to "purify" the house (and burning it down doesn't count).





Wha? Would Koln do a thing like that? He's not a pyro afterall! Hmph! Don't worry, I didn't want Koln to purify the house just yet, he's leaving. Just wants to get an idea of what he's dealing with first.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Feb 23, 2009)

izillama said:


> Um... let's not bother with class. If you take a look at Clover's schedule (conveniently posted on my profile, btw) I've actually already messed up Monday and Tuesday's classes and should actually be going back to Business 101 tonight... again...




Aha! I see what happened. Your current schedule looks like this:

Biology- Tuesday 7-10PM
Business- Monday, Wednesday 7-8PM
English- Thursday 6-9PM
Finance- Monday, Thursday 6-7PM
Communications- Friday 7-10PM

But given the way we played everything out I think it should look like this:

Biology- Monday 7-10PM
 Business- Tuesday, Thursday 6-7PM
 English- Wednesday 7-10PM
 Finance- Tuesday, Thursday 7-10PM
 Communications- Friday 7-10PM

Yep, I use my magical godliness to change Clover's schedule!


----------



## izillama (Feb 23, 2009)

You don't see anything _wrong_ with my new Finance class schedule? (6 hours a week and I clearly already missed Tuesday's class?)


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Feb 24, 2009)

izillama said:


> You don't see anything _wrong_ with my new Finance class schedule? (6 hours a week and I clearly already missed Tuesday's class?)




Ok, Thursday 7-10pm and that's final!

A lightning bolt comes down from the sky and zaps Clover's schedule changing it forever.......


----------



## Strider_Koln (Feb 24, 2009)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ok, Thursday 7-10pm and that's final!
> 
> A lightning bolt comes down from the sky and zaps Clover's schedule changing it forever.......




Koln immediately falls to his knees as the bolt of lightning strikes. "PLEASE LORD! SPARE US! IT WAS ALL RUBY'S FAULT!" Pointing at Ruby frantically as he prays for his life!


----------



## ladyphoenix (Feb 24, 2009)

Ha ha very funny. *a vein twitching Ruby appears* What color aura is she? Iv'e been trying to look it up in previous posts @.@ (dizziness)


----------



## Strider_Koln (Feb 24, 2009)

ladyphoenix said:


> Ha ha very funny. *a vein twitching Ruby appears* What color aura is she? Iv'e been trying to look it up in previous posts @.@ (dizziness)




"Really Ruby! All because you don't like technology! Get a frickin videogame system you kids like to play. Like the Xbox, since an "X" looks kinda like a cross. Or a PS 3? The P-S obviously stands for PETER SAVES and the 3 means Trinity, as in 'by the holy trinity Peter Saves you!' or the Wii... him.. wii...wee... er, get an Xbox or PS3 heretic!"

*ahem*

I don't know what color aura Ruby is, Dave would have to tell me. I'm just assuming she's a good person and is righteous. The point here is for Koln to start to realize that he might be wrong that God Loves only Catholics, and in fact it it might be true that there are some noncatholic noncrazy people like Ruby that could be more righteous than Koln. This conflict I will develop more and will set up Koln's HUGE realization down the road that.... not telling yet.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Feb 24, 2009)

Strider_Koln said:


> "Really Ruby! All because you don't like technology! Get a frickin videogame system you kids like to play. Like the Xbox, since an "X" looks kinda like a cross. Or a PS 3? The P-S obviously stands for PETER SAVES and the 3 means Trinity, as in 'by the holy trinity Peter Saves you!' or the Wii... him.. wii...wee... er, get an Xbox or PS3 heretic!"
> 
> *ahem*
> 
> I don't know what color aura Ruby is, Dave would have to tell me. I'm just assuming she's a good person and is righteous. The point here is for Koln to start to realize that he might be wrong that God Loves only Catholics, and in fact it it might be true that there are some noncatholic noncrazy people like Ruby that could be more righteous than Koln. This conflict I will develop more and will set up Koln's HUGE realization down the road that.... not telling yet.




You never really examined Clover or Ruby to see their auras. It would be a pale shade of whatever I choose it to be (pale because of the whole vampirism thing). Ruby would probably show innocence rather than purity, she likes to fight and enjoys danger but she hasn't killed anyone...yet


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Feb 25, 2009)

Now here's where everyone has to ask themselves one question while roleplaying "Do I feel lucky?" Well....do ya...punk!

Ok but seriously, while roleplaying your character you have to think whether or not they would heed obvious warnings of danger. You as players know that Edward would be willing to forgive or at least would not kill you on the spot if you showed up in front of him with non-hostile intentions. But your characters sure don't. Would they run into a situation that could possibly get them killed, especially since they got a message telling them not to show their faces? Or would they find more creative ways of getting to Edward like taking a hostage or bribing him.


----------



## ladyphoenix (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey everyone ^.^ Turns out im free this sunday if you all want me to come to SHU for a live game. I can leave in the morning if you all would like.


----------



## izillama (Feb 26, 2009)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Now here's where everyone has to ask themselves one question while roleplaying "Do I feel lucky?" Well....do ya...punk!
> 
> Ok but seriously, while roleplaying your character you have to think whether or not they would heed obvious warnings of danger. You as players know that Edward would be willing to forgive or at least would not kill you on the spot if you showed up in front of him with non-hostile intentions. But your characters sure don't. Would they run into a situation that could possibly get them killed, especially since they got a message telling them not to show their faces? Or would they find more creative ways of getting to Edward like taking a hostage or bribing him.




My vote is for Koln marching right up to Edward, throwing holy water in his face, screaming "The power of Christ compel you!," wondering why it doesn't work, and for Clover and Ruby to be about twelve states over by the time this all goes down.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Feb 26, 2009)

ladyphoenix said:


> Hey everyone ^.^ Turns out im free this sunday if you all want me to come to SHU for a live game. I can leave in the morning if you all would like.




Awesome! I'll bring my fangs, collar, and plenty of v8.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Feb 26, 2009)

ladyphoenix said:


> Hey everyone ^.^ Turns out im free this sunday if you all want me to come to SHU for a live game. I can leave in the morning if you all would like.




Screw the anime club I guess 

I would have to find out if I'm gonna be at Gamestop on Sunday first. I should know that by Friday...


----------



## Strider_Koln (Feb 26, 2009)

By the way, I want this to be Koln's official theme music. I want it playing in the RP whenever he enters a room!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fm0izZwnSGo]YouTube - Simon Belmont Heavy Metal Version)[/ame]


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Feb 28, 2009)

*Live Game Session 3/1*



ladyphoenix said:


> Hey everyone ^.^ Turns out im free this sunday if you all want me to come to SHU for a live game. I can leave in the morning if you all would like.




Just want everyone to know that I'm free tomorrow for a live game. I think we should plan to get together at 2pm. We can meet in a classroom somewhere as Mike, Aly, and I will already be on campus for the anime club meeting. Please bring a printout of your character sheet if you can. See you tomorrow


----------



## izillama (Feb 28, 2009)

Can we play dress-up?


----------



## ladyphoenix (Mar 1, 2009)

its snowing out argh. I'm going to keep watching it tho, we will see what happens.


----------



## ladyphoenix (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm leaving now! seeya soon


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Mar 3, 2009)

Changed my profile picture to Rachel. I also posted her pic here!


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Mar 17, 2009)

*Here's a random question:*

If you were sitting face to face with your character, what is one piece of advice that you would give him or her?


----------



## izillama (Mar 17, 2009)

Alysson to Clover: "Sit down, shut up, and chill out!"


----------



## ladyphoenix (Mar 17, 2009)

Sarah to Ruby "Just hang out in the woods and join the Gangrel tribes instead of getting into trouble with malkavians, hehe. They look out for their own and you will enjoy the ritual brawls"


----------



## Strider_Koln (Mar 17, 2009)

Mike to Koln: "Hm, ever wonder if Ruby can fetch? Or see how she reacts to yarn! Maybe keep her away from Socrates. Anyway, your chivalric actions are anachronistic and will continue to result in more pain for yourself and maybe those around you. You should have raided that fridge."

Mike to Clover: "Stop making fun of poor Koln! He is technically mentally handicapped you know!"


----------



## Strider_Koln (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok, Tara sent me a new "Ask Father Koln"... Somoene really needs to enlighten Tara about Koln's past. He was raised from infant to age 18 by the Vatican. During that time he was either in Rome, trained in underground catacombs, or in Southern France in his very old-world village of Montaillou. Afterward he was set out into the world, but his exposure to pop culture is pretty low. He did see Army of Darkness though on the recommendation of a friend, the premise of the movie is a man battling evil outside of his own time, should sound familiar to Koln. Koln might have heard of Harry Potter but his knowledge of it is pretty limited. I'll do my best to answer it in character though, >,<


----------



## izillama (Mar 23, 2009)

Mike, why don't you break the fourth wall and talk to Koln directly yourself? You can be the little voice in the back of his head


----------



## Strider_Koln (Mar 23, 2009)

Meh, too late, already posted.


----------



## izillama (Mar 25, 2009)

I keep wondering this. Can vampires actually _cry blood_? I mean, should Ruby have that sort of thing checked out? Could be a problem...


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Mar 25, 2009)

izillama said:


> I keep wondering this. Can vampires actually _cry blood_? I mean, should Ruby have that sort of thing checked out? Could be a problem...




It never really says in the book that vampires cry blood. But you're gonna question this now


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm kind of confused as to what is going on here. Are Clover and Ruby leaving the scene to call the police before Koln even lights the building on fire?


----------



## Strider_Koln (Mar 26, 2009)

Yep, at least I hope they are going to call the cops and tell them what Koln said. Meanwhile Koln will be roasting the apartment.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Mar 27, 2009)

*The "Red Fear"*

I found a pretty note on the "red fear" that explains it pretty well.
*röt*: _German, "red"_ *schreck*: _German, "fear"_ *Rötschreck* "The Red Fear" is a fear-based frenzy caused by a character failing a Will Save against an attack or sight of Fire or Sunlight. Characters under Rötschreck will hysterically flee from whatever caused the frenzy in the first place. Rötschreck can be caused by pain caused by fire, sunlight. The sight of these sources may also cause great fear on vampires. It is very similar to Frenzy though Rötschreck is a term especially given to state of fear against Fire or Sunlight which are one of the few source of injury that can destroy a vampire. In mythological speaking Vampires have been cursed not only by weakness to Flame but also cursed to fear from it. In Book of Nod Archangel Michael clearly states while cursing Caine that he and his children will fear the flame and it will hurt them deeply causing unbearable agony and pain. 
A vampire under the spell of this Rötschreck is completely controlled by their inner beast instinctly driven to a _flight-or-fight_ mentality and forced to flee blindly from the source of fear while they remove any obstacle or person in their way regardless of their personal attachments with them. Difficulty to resist Rötschreck varies depending on the source of the material.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Mar 27, 2009)

Now I just hope Clover and Ruby did what Koln said and are now heading to the dorm... Koln really is the brains of the group, no?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Mar 27, 2009)

Strider_Koln said:


> Now I just hope Clover and Ruby did what Koln said and are now heading to the dorm... Koln really is the brains of the group, no?




A malkavian the brains of the group...scary! 

Anyway, I myself am totally clueless as to what Clover and Ruby are doing so Sarah or Aly please tell us what is going on or I am going to assume you go back to check on the building.


----------



## ladyphoenix (Mar 27, 2009)

I have a question, muahahaha. Is it possible to drain an enemy vampire of blood to defeat it in a fight. I remember doing that in the vampire computer games. If that is so, is there still a blood bond?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Mar 28, 2009)

*Diablerie*



ladyphoenix said:


> I have a question, muahahaha. Is it possible to drain an enemy vampire of blood to defeat it in a fight. I remember doing that in the vampire computer games. If that is so, is there still a blood bond?




There is a section about "diablerie" in the original rule book on page 213. In the later game "Vampire: Bloodlines" they wouldn't let you feed on another vampire because it's not so simple as you drain them and they die. It's actually a very evil act but it is the only way to lower your generation (if you are 12th generation and they are 10th you would become 10th generation from draining them). Also, many vampires look down on that sort of thing and it would give them even more of a reason to hunt you


----------



## Strider_Koln (Mar 30, 2009)

While we're waiting to be attacked, I think now's a good time to place that anonymous call to the cops so, you know, Koln wouldn't have nearly killed himself for nothing.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Mar 30, 2009)

Strider_Koln said:


> While we're waiting to be attacked, I think now's a good time to place that anonymous call to the cops so, you know, Koln wouldn't have nearly killed himself for nothing.




Yeah, Clover should totally whip out her phone while having a tire iron swung at her head


----------



## Strider_Koln (Mar 30, 2009)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Yeah, Clover should totally whip out her phone while having a tire iron swung at her head




Oh, NOW we're being attacked. I'm kinda hurt that the vampires ignored Koln's heroic entrance despite his cool monologue and his patented theme music. Next time I will have a smoke machine, pyro, and lasers ready.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Mar 30, 2009)

Strider_Koln said:


> Oh, NOW we're being attacked. I'm kinda hurt that the vampires ignored Koln's heroic entrance despite his cool monologue and his patented theme music. Next time I will have a smoke machine, pyro, and lasers ready.




Sorry, guess they wanted to molest the sexy girl vampires instead 

Besides, Koln probably wouldn't make his entrance until his turn.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Mar 31, 2009)

By now I assume Koln knows Passion under Dementation, although he hasn't used it (never really thought to). Can I use "The Haunting" on my next turn despite never using passion? If so, I am probably going to do that next, if not Koln will spring into action. And since I looked at their auras, does that lower their will save at all against The Haunting, since Koln would get to know them a little more?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Mar 31, 2009)

*Regeneration*

Here is the lowdown for the new regeneration rules:

You can regenerate bashing, piercing, and slashing damage. You cannot regenerate aggravated damage. You regenerate a random number of hp per round depending on your level based on the table below.

Level 1-3: 1d4 hp per round

Level 4-6: 2d4 hp per round

Level 7-9: 3d4 hp per round

and so on... So basically every 3 levels you get another dice.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Mar 31, 2009)

*Downtown Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> By now I assume Koln knows Passion under Dementation, although he hasn't used it (never really thought to). Can I use "The Haunting" on my next turn despite never using passion? If so, I am probably going to do that next, if not Koln will spring into action. And since I looked at their auras, does that lower their will save at all against The Haunting, since Koln would get to know them a little more?




Koln doesn't have The Haunting yet because you only leveled Auspex so far. You don't get any bonuses for looking into their aura but you can use that to decide where you want to try to go with things. They actually get a bonus of +4 because they are in combat, the Will save works the same way as Clover's dominate where it is 10 + Koln's Charisma + his level.


----------



## ladyphoenix (Apr 1, 2009)

I will try to respond during my lunch break tomorrow for the fight, which is usually 11:30 or 12:00. Goodnight everyone = )


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 6, 2009)

I have a picture of the gun clover picked up here.

Here are its stats:

Type: .38 PistolDamage: 2d4 
Critical: 20 
Damage Type: Piercing 
Range: 30 ft. 
Rate of fire: Semiautomatic* 
Magazine: 6 
Size: Small 
Weight: 2 lb. Lic


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 6, 2009)

*.38 Pistol Stats*

I have a picture of the gun clover picked up here.

Here are its stats:

Type: .38 
Pistol    Damage: 2d4 
Critical: 20 
         Damage Type: Piercing 
Range: 30 ft.       
Rate of fire: Single 
Magazine: 6        
Size: Small 
Weight: 2 lb. 
      Restrictions: License

I'm using the stats for a "concealed pistol" which I think should be named simply "pistol" in the book. What they have as "pistol" should be more like "handgun" which would be something like a 9mm that the police use.


----------



## izillama (Apr 6, 2009)

Well what do _I_ know about guns? I'm only female...
This is why Koln should take the gun from Clover post haste--she'd probably end up shooting herself in her own foot...


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 13, 2009)

Happy Easter everyone! Eat lots of candy! Hope we can get back into the swing of things tomorrow.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 13, 2009)

*Vampire: The Musical*

Hey guys, I came up with this idea while driving for 2 hours from NY. I want to make a soundtrack for our game and I have a few ideas for tracks. Mike has already said what Koln's theme song should be but what about Clover and Ruby, and I mean serious songs (not amish paradise). I would like everyone to contribute to this if we can so that it will be a group effort. I even have an album cover in the works!

I'll post more about this when I have all the tracks together. but right now I'm looking for music for all three characters, maybe some NPCs, and the 24th Diocese.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Apr 13, 2009)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Hey guys, I came up with this idea while driving for 2 hours from NY. I want to make a soundtrack for our game and I have a few ideas for tracks. Mike has already said what Koln's theme song should be but what about Clover and Ruby, and I mean serious songs (not amish paradise). I would like everyone to contribute to this if we can so that it will be a group effort. I even have an album cover in the works!
> 
> I'll post more about this when I have all the tracks together. but right now I'm looking for music for all three characters, maybe some NPCs, and the 24th Diocese.





I've actually had a similar idea for awhile now. For Koln, definately the theme of Simon Belmont, or 3 Doors Down's Kryptonite. I also really like "Burnin' Heretics" by Apoptygma Berzerk. Maybe "flagpole sitta" by Harvery Danger.

Some other music I think that might fit the 24th Diocese:

"timekiller" - project pitchfork
"nightmares" - junkie xl
"witches' dance" - wumpscut
"the dark inside me" - velvet acid christ
"just human" - scandy
"the international killer" - funker vogt
"ruptura" - hocico

Some other music that may fit in other places in the rp:
"Vampire Romance  I" or "Vampire Romance II" - blutengel
"the perfect drug" - nin
"train to miami" - steel pole bath tub
"eulogy" - tool
"totmatcher" - wumpscut
And the Happy Days theme song


----------



## ladyphoenix (Apr 13, 2009)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Hey guys, I came up with this idea while driving for 2 hours from NY. I want to make a soundtrack for our game and I have a few ideas for tracks. Mike has already said what Koln's theme song should be but what about Clover and Ruby, and I mean serious songs (not amish paradise). I would like everyone to contribute to this if we can so that it will be a group effort. I even have an album cover in the works!
> 
> I'll post more about this when I have all the tracks together. but right now I'm looking for music for all three characters, maybe some NPCs, and the 24th Diocese.



Excellent idea, so much fun : ) Ill def get back to u on that, lotsa thinkin to do.. Amish paradise lol


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 13, 2009)

*Vampire: The Musical*

Here is the tentative track list so far. I've kept some out as to not give away parts of the story but only one or two were taken out really.

1) Halloween Night
2) Ruby's Theme - Sarah picks
3) Alien Hunger
4) Feral Blood (Ruby song) - Sarah picks
5) The Streets Of Denver - Wandering The Streets (Vampire Bloodlines)
6) Koln's Theme - Simon Belmont (Castlevania 2)
7) Clover's Theme - Alysson picks
8) University Of Denver
9) The Coetri (the group's theme) - I'm thinking Happy Days 
10) The 24th Diocese
11) Battle Theme 
12) Edward's Theme - I pick
13) The Pig-Tailed Girl Within My Head - Mike picks
14) The Blood Hunt
15) Vampires Can Love Too (for Koln & Ruby) - Mike and Sarah group effort
16) The Red-Haired Demoness - I pick
17) Mind Games (Clover Song) - Alysson picks
18) The Broadstreet
19) Arise Thaddeus - Arthus My Son (WoW)
20) Dr. Liverman I Presume - I pick
21) Blood Addiction - I pick
22) Lacey's Theme - I pick
23) Battle With Thaddeus
24) Escape From Denver - I'm Thinking Born To Be Wild 
25) The Emerson Estate - Haunted House (Vampire Bloodlines)
26) Seventh Son


----------



## izillama (Apr 13, 2009)

Clover's theme song:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKFfTWP2TvA"]Place for my Head[/ame] 
^.^


----------



## ladyphoenix (Apr 14, 2009)

Ive got a couple ideas for koln and Ruby, Mike. 
All by HIM
1. Vampire Heart 
2. Play Dead
3. Join me
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4fMoXEeBDQ]YouTube - Vampire Heart Lyrics[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRzq6-6aeHE]YouTube - HIM - Join me in death ( Official music video )[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9XRzqEbK7s]YouTube - HIM - Play Dead @ Artmania Part 6[/ame]


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 14, 2009)

*Vampire: The Musical*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ive got a couple ideas for koln and Ruby, Mike.
> All by HIM
> 1. Vampire Heart
> 2. Play Dead
> ...




Good choices, HIM is awesome! I've got 2 new tracks right here that I think are worth adding:

Mindy's Theme - Sex Bomb 

Clover & Ruby - I kissed A Girl And I Liked It


----------



## ladyphoenix (Apr 14, 2009)

For soundtrack 4) Feral Blood 
I am picking "Bodies" by Drowning pool ^_^
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VY_I6doz6Qk]YouTube - Drowning Pool - Bodies (High Quality)[/ame]

I'm torn between a couple songs for Ruby's theme, le sigh..


----------



## ladyphoenix (Apr 14, 2009)

After listing for a couple hours I finally made up my mind. Polar opposite from my other choice. This is Ruby's theme, track 2
To Zanarkand  by Nobuo Uematsu (final fantasy X) (piano version)

YouTube - Thank You Maestro Nobuo Uematsu!!!-To Zanarkand Piano V.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Apr 14, 2009)

ladyphoenix said:


> Ive got a couple ideas for koln and Ruby, Mike.
> All by HIM
> 1. Vampire Heart
> 2. Play Dead
> 3. Join me




I vote vampire heart.

For Koln, if Simon threatens to sue, i've been thinking of this as his theme instead, let me know what you guys think. 

Burnin' Heretics:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DRq6PcTBkY"]YouTube - Apoptygma Berzerk - Burnin' Heretic (Album Version)[/ame]

I'm having a hard time trying to pick a song for the pig-tailed haired girl Koln sees in his head.
By the way, are there classes tomorrow? Wanna know if I need to be at Shu for CLA hours.


----------



## izillama (Apr 14, 2009)

Nope! No classes til Wednesday


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 14, 2009)

*Vampire: The Musical*



ladyphoenix said:


> After listing for a couple hours I finally made up my mind. Polar opposite from my other choice. This is Ruby's theme, track 2
> To Zanarkand  by Nobuo Uematsu (final fantasy X) (piano version)
> 
> YouTube - Thank You Maestro Nobuo Uematsu!!!-To Zanarkand Piano V.




I remember Drowning Pool and that song, it's an oldie by now haha. But good choices for both and I have both those songs


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 14, 2009)

*Vampire: The Musical*



Strider_Koln said:


> I vote vampire heart.
> 
> For Koln, if Simon threatens to sue, i've been thinking of this as his theme instead, let me know what you guys think.
> 
> ...




I think one of the artists of these songs we're picking would sue long before Simon Belmont 

Vampire Heart it is for "Vampires Can Love Too"


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 14, 2009)

Strider_Koln said:


> I've actually had a similar idea for awhile now. For Koln, definately the theme of Simon Belmont, or 3 Doors Down's Kryptonite. I also really like "Burnin' Heretics" by Apoptygma Berzerk. Maybe "flagpole sitta" by Harvery Danger.
> 
> Some other music I think that might fit the 24th Diocese:
> 
> ...




btw, I'm totally digging "Timekiller" by Project Pitchfork for the 24th Diocese. Everyone agree on that? That kind of music really fits the theme of vampire and that was a cool music video too, you don't really see much of that anymore.


----------



## izillama (Apr 14, 2009)

I like this. Can we use this somewhere? (maybe use it as Clover's theme and then use "Place for my Head" as her Mind Games song?)

A Funeral of a Provincial Vampire


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 14, 2009)

izillama said:


> I like this. Can we use this somewhere? (maybe use it as Clover's theme and then use "Place for my Head" as her Mind Games song?)
> 
> A Funeral of a Provincial Vampire




I think that would be a great song for Edward. He is an older vampire so that classic violin works well and he is also (as you will find out later) in a rock band 
Ah Europe, you are always kicking our ass in music and I blame pop for that!


----------



## Strider_Koln (Apr 14, 2009)

Tale_Weaver said:


> I think that would be a great song for Edward. He is an older vampire so that classic violin works well and he is also (as you will find out later) in a rock band
> Ah Europe, you are always kicking our ass in music and I blame pop for that!




Word... notice anything about most of the bands I posted? Unless you worked at hot topic (and these days I actually doubt that will make a difference) you probably never heard of most of them except for happy days and nin.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 14, 2009)

Strider_Koln said:


> Word... notice anything about most of the bands I posted? Unless you worked at hot topic (and these days I actually doubt that will make a difference) you probably never heard of most of them except for happy days and nin.




Hot Topic mostly plays garbage now unfortunately. Apparently the goth-punk genre isn't cool anymore.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 15, 2009)

One thing I need to get straight with the character sheets here. So Koln gave Clover the whip and Clover gave Koln the gun? And Clover is going to keep the tire iron?


----------



## izillama (Apr 15, 2009)

Are you kidding? What the heck is Clover going to do with the tire iron? I was anticipating giving it to Ruby, if she wants it *shrug*


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 15, 2009)

izillama said:


> Are you kidding? What the heck is Clover going to do with the tire iron? I was anticipating giving it to Ruby, if she wants it *shrug*




When the GM basically hands you a weapon.....keep it


----------



## izillama (Apr 20, 2009)

Here's a potential pig-tailed girl song! lol

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTSkWnKs9rM"]Creepy Doll[/ame]


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 24, 2009)

*Vampire: The Musical*

Here's a small challenge for you guys. The theme for the Broadstreet has to be some kind of blues song. It can be either old or modern but the Broadstreet is a blues club so yeah...

I'm trying to find something that fits in with the rest and here is what I came up with.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKY8KIt9kqc"]Born Under A Bad Sign[/ame]


----------



## izillama (Apr 24, 2009)

Meh. Vampires at a blues club. Lame...


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 26, 2009)

*Vampire: The Musical*



izillama said:


> Meh. Vampires at a blues club. Lame...




I didn't make it up the book did! The book actually suggests playing "Maggie" by Rod Stewart....so if that isn't gay enough for you then we'll put that on our soundtrack


----------



## ladyphoenix (Apr 27, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bm0tlrMLPk4]YouTube - Modern Blues Band - Sweet home Chicago[/ame]

How bout this one?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 27, 2009)

ladyphoenix said:


> How bout this one?




That one works as well, I don't care either way it's up to you guys.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Apr 28, 2009)

Actions speak louder than words. Sure Koln cannot speak for the moment, but he can still cause chaos. If I was Clover, I'd look into getting a straight-jacket and stretcher-bed bed for Koln, although they'd have to wheel him around. Actually, just complete the look and give him one of those hannibal-like mask things for him too.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 30, 2009)

*Vampire: The Musical*

We have all the music for our soundtrack! Now I just need to see if I can find the sound files for these things 

Here is the rundown:

1) Halloween Night - Siberian Dollhouse (Stand Alone Complex OST)
2) Ruby's Theme - To Zanarkand (Final Fantasy X OST)
3) Alien Hunger - Creepy Ambiance
4) Feral Blood - Bodies (Drowning Pool)
5) Streets of Denver - Santa Monica theme (Vampire: Bloodlines)
6) Koln's Theme - Simon Belmont's Theme (Castlvania 2)
7) Clover's Theme - Losing My Grip (Avril Lavigne)
8) University of Denver - Western Streets (Vampire: Bloodlines)
9) The Coteri - Happy Days Theme Song
10) The 24th Diocese - Timkiller (Pitchfork)
11) Battle Theme - Dangerous Places Combat (Vampire: Bloodlines)
12) Edward's Theme - Funeral of a Provincial Vampire (Micheal Jelonek)
13) Pig-Tailed Girl Within My Head - Creepy Doll (Jonathan Coulton)
14) The Blood Hunt - Creepy Ambience3 (Vampire: Bloodlines)
15) Vampires Can Love Too - Vampire Heart (HIM)
16) The Red-Haired Demoness - Tsume No Sumi (Wolf's Rain)
17) Mind Games - A Place For My Head (Linkin Park)
18) The Broadstreet - Sweet Home Chicago (Random Blues Band)
19) Arise Thaddeus - Arthus My Son (WoW: Wrath of the Lich King OST)
20) Blood Addiction - Requiem For A Dream (Main Theme)
21) Lacey's Theme - Sally's Song (Ann Lee)
22) The Emerson Estate - Haunted House (Vampire: Bloodlines)
23) Seventh Son - Pirate Teeth (Rock & Roll Vampires)
24) Battle With Thaddeus - Maria Boss Battle (Castlevania: Rondo of Blood)
25) Escape From Denver - Train Search (Stand Alone Complex OST)


----------



## izillama (Apr 30, 2009)

did we lose a couple of songs?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (May 1, 2009)

*Vampire: The Musical*

I'm thinking of using the picture "Clover's Family" as the album cover but I would like to modify it a little. Could you please send me the picture in illustrator without its background Aly?


----------



## izillama (May 1, 2009)

No, I'm gonna be difficult


----------



## Tale_Weaver (May 1, 2009)

izillama said:


> No, I'm gonna be difficult




Give it woman


----------



## izillama (May 1, 2009)

nuh uh! say please ^.^


----------



## Tale_Weaver (May 4, 2009)

I decided to move things along here. I think I gave you all enough chances to put your weapons somewhere 

Also, who has the tire iron? If Koln gave Clover the whip, which was my understanding of what happened, then Koln should have the tire iron as he would be left with just the tazer and the pistol.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (May 7, 2009)

I changed my avatar to Edward and put his picture in my photo gallery


----------



## ladyphoenix (May 8, 2009)

I don't know guys, Edward seems to be forcing a blood bond. It might be his way to control us, but who knows. Tony did say 3 strikes with that kinda thing. Any thoughts?


----------



## Strider_Koln (May 8, 2009)

ladyphoenix said:


> I don't know guys, Edward seems to be forcing a blood bond. It might be his way to control us, but who knows. Tony did say 3 strikes with that kinda thing. Any thoughts?




ah once again koln has to save the day. Don't worry, I got a plan, i'll post in a bit...


----------



## Tale_Weaver (May 8, 2009)

Strider_Koln said:


> ah once again koln has to save the day. Don't worry, I got a plan, i'll post in a bit...




Oh man, get ready to roll new characters 

Seriously though, I'm not gonna let you out of this on rolls alone. You'll have to come up with a good reason why he shouldn't make you drink his blood. One thing I would suggest is having one person talk and the others use "Aid Another" rolls.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (May 8, 2009)

Poor Koln, he just can't seem to catch Lacey. Don't worry Mike, one of these nights! Here's a song to make you feel better 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94bL91pazq4"]YouTube - THE EAGLES (one of these nights)[/ame]


----------



## ladyphoenix (May 9, 2009)

OOO Edward is breakin out the wine glasses now  thats some bribery lol


----------



## izillama (May 9, 2009)

Dave and I were talking about something interesting before. Apparently you can only be bound to one vampire at a time, and sometimes coteries bind themselves to each other that way they don't have to worry about little problems like this one ^.^*
Maybe that would be a good strategic move after we get past this chapter??


----------



## Strider_Koln (May 10, 2009)

Hey, here's a good theme song for Edward!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyX9zdcU0T0]YouTube - Team America - Everyone Has Aids[/ame]


----------



## izillama (May 13, 2009)

ick, this is what I hate about play by post. There's too much information being slung around and no way to remember it all because this whole conversation started a couple of weeks ago! 
In the future, could you, like, post the points of the conversation point by point? Especially since this is more like trying to figure out a mystery, if you could post what we just learned it would be really helpful. Seriously...


----------



## Tale_Weaver (May 14, 2009)

izillama said:


> ick, this is what I hate about play by post. There's too much information being slung around and no way to remember it all because this whole conversation started a couple of weeks ago!
> In the future, could you, like, post the points of the conversation point by point? Especially since this is more like trying to figure out a mystery, if you could post what we just learned it would be really helpful. Seriously...




Would you like me to shine your shoes as well? 

Write it down if it's so confusing, or read back it doesn't go that far back. But ok, this one time I guess I'll spell it out for you:

- Edward killed Jacob Prestor because he though that Prestor was starting a rebellion.

- Edward captured Tony and interogated him to find out about you guys. He let him go and hasn't seen Tony since.

- Edward's mentor was killed recently and a little girl was seen near the scene but there were no signs that she necessarily was involved.

- Edward gave Clover an envelope with some stuff that he found in Prestor's house. He said there are documents in there that belong to the Bank of Denver *hint hint*

- Koln saw Edward's past and at the end saw an ugly vampire standing behind Edward in his vision but never said anything about it so only he knows about that. 

- Koln has AIDS

the end


----------



## izillama (May 15, 2009)

Mike, Sarah, do either of you remember the name of that evil professor/chemist guy we got the book from Indiana Jones about? I can't find the info in the posts, there are too many! >.<
(ie, I bet it was him!)


----------



## ladyphoenix (May 16, 2009)

I think it's him too! Professor X j/k. Yeah, I'm having a hard time finding him too. The other professor talked about him when we all met with him way back then.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (May 16, 2009)

ladyphoenix said:


> I think it's him too! Professor X j/k. Yeah, I'm having a hard time finding him too. The other professor talked about him when we all met with him way back then.




Rodger Liverman was the guy Prof. Jones was telling you about.

He used to work in the Medical Center of University of Denver but was fired after it was discovered that he was doing some strange experiments involving the blood of his students. 

Prof. Jones said he didn't know where Dr. Liverman could be found these days.


----------



## izillama (May 16, 2009)

Sarah, would you like to play mastermind genius and point it out?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (May 20, 2009)

*S&W PC 356 Pistol*

I'm treating this gun as a 9mm using the "pistol" stats. The magazine that was also in the envelope is missing one bullet so it has 7.

*Damage* - 1d6+1*

Crit* - 20*

Type *- Piercing*

Range *- 30 feet*

Rate of Fire - *Semi-automatic*

Magazine *- 8*

Size *- Small*

Weight *- 2 lbs*

Restriction* - License


----------



## Tale_Weaver (May 26, 2009)

Happy Memorial Day everyone!


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jun 5, 2009)

I gots a noob question!

Why was vampire the masquerade discontinued in 2004 in favor of Vamp Requiem? Was it to make the game more compatible with the others in the World of Darkness? I was looking at the clans in the game and unless I missed something, where the heck are the Malkavians?! It seems in Requiem they are merely a sub-clan or bloodline thingy to the frickin Ventrue. And they misspell it as MalkOvian?! Malko... grr SAY IT AINT SO!


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jun 8, 2009)

Strider_Koln said:


> I gots a noob question!
> 
> Why was vampire the masquerade discontinued in 2004 in favor of Vamp Requiem? Was it to make the game more compatible with the others in the World of Darkness? I was looking at the clans in the game and unless I missed something, where the heck are the Malkavians?! It seems in Requiem they are merely a sub-clan or bloodline thingy to the frickin Ventrue. And they misspell it as MalkOvian?! Malko... grr SAY IT AINT SO!




Vampire Requiem is the new edition  of the whole Vampire game. Just like dungeons and dragons changes editions every few years as they change the game system white wolf did the same with vampire, werewolf, mage, and hunter. But they didn't just make new rules, they wanted to change the audience of the game and in doing so they screwed over all of their old fans and fuxxored up all the clans. So no, there are no malkavians in Requiem and I believe gangrel and brujah were mereged together. You have malkovians which aren't even a clan of their own and have no special insight or abilities, they're just crazy.

That's why we're playing with Requiem's rules but Masquerade's storyline


----------



## ladyphoenix (Jun 17, 2009)

Uh ohs! We could possibly run into Tremeres, yikes. Magical vampires are scary


----------



## izillama (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm a bit confused as to the layout of the boiler room. Is the man in the tattered clothes UNDER us? That's kind of how I'm envisioning it right now.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jun 19, 2009)

izillama said:


> I'm a bit confused as to the layout of the boiler room. Is the man in the tattered clothes UNDER us? That's kind of how I'm envisioning it right now.




He's towards the top of the room near the door. Ruby and Clover are at the bottom of the room by the boiler.

Here's what the map looks like.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jun 30, 2009)

Just a random note, Earl showed me this link and I think it's a great idea.

Extra Life

What it is is a gaming event that helps raise money for children with cancer. You play games with them in the hospital. We might be forming a team to play Magic: The Gathering with them.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jul 7, 2009)

I just ordered my fangs, hat, and priest clothes. ^.^ I look forward to keepin' it Malkavian for real!


----------



## izillama (Jul 7, 2009)

Cool 
I still need to get my fangs and a couple of small little clothing accessories, but I look forward to bringing Clover to life, too.

Sarah! Come on! Join the dark side! *We have cookies*!


----------



## ladyphoenix (Jul 7, 2009)

I know  sorry guys. I can't seem to get it together this year. This saturday I will be on vacation until the following saturday 11th-18th. If anyone wants to play my character be my guest. I could send you my chara sheet thru email. Jut don't get me killed


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jul 7, 2009)

ladyphoenix said:


> I know  sorry guys. I can't seem to get it together this year. This saturday I will be on vacation until the following saturday 11th-18th. If anyone wants to play my character be my guest. I could send you my chara sheet thru email. Jut don't get me killed




I'll play her as a NPC. I take it this means you can't come over this Friday


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jul 20, 2009)

If Sarah is still away then we're going to take this week off because now Mike is on vacation. If Sarah is back then I'll take control of Koln and convert him to Judaism


----------



## ladyphoenix (Jul 21, 2009)

Me backs everyone ^_^ How is everything in da vamp hood?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jul 21, 2009)

ladyphoenix said:


> Me backs everyone ^_^ How is everything in da vamp hood?




Welcome back 

Ruby is totally taking the lead here as Koln and Clover follow her blindly through the rest of the house hehe


----------



## izillama (Jul 21, 2009)

Saraaaaaaaaaaah! Is Ruby going to make an appearance at ConnectiCon???? ^.^


----------



## ladyphoenix (Jul 22, 2009)

Not this year, unless anyone else wants to cosplay as her. I hope everyone has fun this year nevertheless.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jul 22, 2009)

ladyphoenix said:


> Not this year, unless anyone else wants to cosplay as her.





I'm on it! All the while churning butter, kicking ass, and chasing my tail! Keepin it Amish!

Seriously I will continue to mostly be offline till saturday. I've been away with my family in VA and havent had time to check up on the RP. I pray that Father Koln is still Father Koln, and not Rabbi Coln. Also I have not forgotten your "Ask Father Koln" question Aly, he will answer it live (dead?) at Connecticon!


----------



## ladyphoenix (Jul 22, 2009)

Me wants pictures on facebook when u guys go or youtube footage, can't wait to find out what your costumes look like


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jul 30, 2009)

The Fightin' Order

Ruby - 19

Koln - 11

Clover - 9

Golem - 3


----------



## izillama (Aug 5, 2009)

Sorry, but I need a refresher... How do I fight with a whip? What are the modifiers? Etc. (not sure if this has already been said, but it's too slow to flip through the posts and figure it out)


----------



## Strider_Koln (Aug 5, 2009)

izillama said:


> Sorry, but I need a refresher... How do I fight with a whip? What are the modifiers? Etc. (not sure if this has already been said, but it's too slow to flip through the posts and figure it out)




When Father Koln had the whip it had an attack bonus of +5, did 1d2+4 damage (A two sided die? For a bullwhip?! ok...) Crit 20 (x2), 15 ft range, it's a "slashing" weapon and you can perform a "trip" instead of damage, +2 bonus to disarm your opponent


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Aug 5, 2009)

izillama said:


> Sorry, but I need a refresher... How do I fight with a whip? What are the modifiers? Etc. (not sure if this has already been said, but it's too slow to flip through the posts and figure it out)




The whip just uses the regular attack modifier and does 1-2 damage plus your strength. On a successful hit you can make a strength check to try to trip an opponent (this won't work on the golem).


----------



## izillama (Aug 5, 2009)

...wow, I'm confused. Forgive me if I mess this one up...


----------



## izillama (Aug 5, 2009)

ok, nevermind, invisible castle is down momentarily... (damn, just when enworld got fast, too!)


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Aug 6, 2009)

izillama said:


> ok, nevermind, invisible castle is down momentarily... (damn, just when enworld got fast, too!)




Guys,  use dmtools.org while IC is down so we can move things along here.


----------



## izillama (Aug 6, 2009)

How do you post the link so you can be sure we're not cheating?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Aug 6, 2009)

izillama said:


> How do you post the link so you can be sure we're not cheating?




After you roll the dice you click on that link it gives you. Take the address in the browser and use that as the link to the roll.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Aug 6, 2009)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Guys,  use dmtools.org while IC is down so we can move things along here.




Look, it's simple, Koln being the 3rd generation badass that he is kills the monster and we skip ahead to when Koln destroys Cain in a dramatic one on one battle, like Chuck Norris v. Bruce Lee, or Spike v. Vicious. 
He then single-handedly ushers in the End of Days, and God appoints him to be his designated wheat-chaff sorter, using a divinely-given boomstick, hellfire-fueled motorcycle, and the aid of his trusty sidekicks, that lovable wacky but misguided duo of Ruby and Clover. Badass!


----------



## izillama (Aug 6, 2009)

Er... right. I think...


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Aug 10, 2009)

Power Attack

On your action, before making attack rolls for the round, you can choose to subtract a number from all melee attack rolls and add it on all melee damage rolls. This number may not exceed your base attack bonus. The penalty on attacks and bonus on damage apply until your next turn.


----------



## ladyphoenix (Aug 10, 2009)

that sounds good, if I can do it this turn, can i apply it now, theres alot going on in the roll i made, that included the improved attack feat. In my chart the power attack says +1 dmg and -1 hit, so can we use that for now?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Aug 10, 2009)

ladyphoenix said:


> that sounds good, if I can do it this turn, can i apply it now, theres alot going on in the roll i made, that included the improved attack feat. In my chart the power attack says +1 dmg and -1 hit, so can we use that for now?




It would be easier to use it on your next turn. You can do as much as +3 dmg and +3 hit but it needs to be announced before you roll.

I also forgot to mention: Ruby has 8 blood points after burning one for blood buff


----------



## Strider_Koln (Aug 12, 2009)

Stupid questions, but whose turn is it? Is it Ruby's again, or do I go? And how many blood points do I have left?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Aug 12, 2009)

Strider_Koln said:


> Stupid questions, but whose turn is it? Is it Ruby's again, or do I go? And how many blood points do I have left?




It's Ruby's turn. Ruby had an attack of opportunity, that wasn't her turn. You have 7 blood points and 14hp left.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Aug 13, 2009)

Strider_Koln said:


> Right, I was guessing with regards to the bonus since you only told me the dmg stats for the gun and my latest char sheet is from way back when Koln had the whip. And shouldn't that have been critical? I rolled a 20. Also you mentioned I could check to see the different kinds of attacks available with a gun, where should I look for that?




You actually can't crit a golem as it doesn't have any vital parts. 

To find other kinds of attacks look at page 262 in the handbook to find "double tap". A gun can also do the "strafe" action if it is automatic but nobody has an automatic gun yet. I'm going to paste the description for "double tap" below but you should look at that page to see what different kind of actions you can do in battle.

Double Tap
Standard (attack); Attack of Opportunity: Yes
When using a semiautomatic firearm with at least two bullets loaded, you may fire two bullets as a single attack against a single target. You take a –2 penalty on this attack and are flat footed for 1 round, but deal +1 die of damage with a successful hit. Firing a double tap uses two bullets and you can do it only if the weapon has at least two bullets in it.


----------



## ladyphoenix (Aug 14, 2009)

T.T My poor bats, lol. Yay! I took the first death hehe


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Aug 14, 2009)

ladyphoenix said:


> T.T My poor bats, lol. Yay! I took the first death hehe




The bats went SPLAT!! Hey, someone has to die first, the funny thing is Ruby has the most hp out of anyone


----------



## izillama (Aug 14, 2009)

I know, I always thought Clover would be the first to go (the group squishee)


----------



## Strider_Koln (Aug 15, 2009)

So... is it still Ruby's turn? Btw, awesome post Aly!


----------



## ladyphoenix (Aug 15, 2009)

I think my turn is done, cuz I took it to rise and stand like the post earlier. Me not sure whos turn it is.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Aug 15, 2009)

ladyphoenix said:


> I think my turn is done, cuz I took it to rise and stand like the post earlier. Me not sure whos turn it is.




It's Koln's turn, I wouldn't let anyone who died do something on the same turn they get up.


----------



## izillama (Aug 18, 2009)

Does anyone else think the GM is being a bit liberal with the bus schedule. I mean, be realistic: a bus at 4:30am on a _Sunday_? Who is he kidding? lol

PS- For November 8, 2009 in Denver, Colorado, the "civil twilight" time (um... when we first begin to see light on the horizon??) is 6:08am while official sunrise is set for 6:37am. fyi


----------



## Strider_Koln (Aug 18, 2009)

izillama said:


> Does anyone else think the GM is being a bit liberal with the bus schedule. I mean, be realistic: a bus at 4:30am on a _Sunday_? Who is he kidding? lol
> 
> PS- For November 8, 2009 in Denver, Colorado, the "civil twilight" time (um... when we first begin to see light on the horizon??) is 6:08am while official sunrise is set for 6:37am. fyi




I'm happy that our beloved GM has provided us with a 4:30 am bus back to campus. It's better than Koln's cunning plan which would be for us to dig a hole as fast as possible and bury ourselves alive for the day. We'll be like groundhogs, vampiric zombie groundhogs ^.^ 

Now what kind of people would be riding the 4:30 shuttle? OTHER VAMPIRES! No doubt they're all in a hurry to get back to their lairs before sunrise. Koln shall be taking note of all the passengers and recording where they stop and in which direction they walk after leaving the bus. You know, after getting off the shuttle Koln just might interrogate the driver as to why he's servicing vampires, if there's time. Actually, Koln just might hijack the bus and run it off a cliff! Er, Ruby and Clover might want to keep an eye on him.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Aug 19, 2009)

Strider_Koln said:


> I'm happy that our beloved GM has provided us with a 4:30 am bus back to campus. It's better than Koln's cunning plan which would be for us to dig a hole as fast as possible and bury ourselves alive for the day. We'll be like groundhogs, vampiric zombie groundhogs ^.^
> 
> Now what kind of people would be riding the 4:30 shuttle? OTHER VAMPIRES! No doubt they're all in a hurry to get back to their lairs before sunrise. Koln shall be taking note of all the passengers and recording where they stop and in which direction they walk after leaving the bus. You know, after getting off the shuttle Koln just might interrogate the driver as to why he's servicing vampires, if there's time. Actually, Koln just might hijack the bus and run it off a cliff! Er, Ruby and Clover might want to keep an eye on him.




So if no one does anything am I to assume we take the vampire express back to campus?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Aug 19, 2009)

izillama said:


> Does anyone else think the GM is being a bit liberal with the bus schedule. I mean, be realistic: a bus at 4:30am on a _Sunday_? Who is he kidding? lol
> 
> PS- For November 8, 2009 in Denver, Colorado, the "civil twilight" time (um... when we first begin to see light on the horizon??) is 6:08am while official sunrise is set for 6:37am. fyi




Of course there is a bus! Where do you think we are Connecticut!? Denver is a city!

and just to lay to rest any suspicions that I'm pulling this out of my ass, here is the actual Denver bus schedule and as you can see, most of the routes run on Sunday so hmph!


----------



## Strider_Koln (Aug 19, 2009)

Tale_Weaver said:


> So if no one does anything am I to assume we take the vampire express back to campus?




Good idea, let's get things moving. Ok, I will roll a 20 sided die. If it's even, Koln behaves and they arrive back to campus. If it's tails, then Koln sets the bus on fire before hijacking it, running over a fruit-cart and a wall of television sets before sending off the nearest cliff, selflessly sacrificing himself to save Denver from a busload of vampires.


Koln vs Fate!
1d20 → [20] = (20) 
Roll Lookup 

Oh snap, a critical Heads! You know what that means? They arrive back to campus safely, the bus ride was a lot of fun, Ruby converted to Catholicism and is now always wearing her "I LOVE POPE!" t-shirt, Clover and Mindy formed a long and happy relationship with eachother as master and servant, Socrates dethroned Mickey Mouse as the king of Disney World, and Koln is now a 3rd generation badass with a boomstick as mighty and feared as all of Lucifer's undead legions. Come get some!

Or they just arrive back at school safely...


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm starting to use my blog on here as a chronicle of your adventures. Check it out if you are lost as to what happened in the past.

Also, did everyone get their updated character sheets? I sent them out yesterday.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Aug 25, 2009)

Tale_Weaver said:


> I'm starting to use my blog on here as a chronicle of your adventures. Check it out if you are lost as to what happened in the past.
> 
> Also, did everyone get their updated character sheets? I sent them out yesterday.




I got it, thanks Dave! ...I miss my whip *sniff*


----------



## ladyphoenix (Aug 25, 2009)

I got mine =) Can't wait till the next level up!


----------



## izillama (Aug 25, 2009)

Got mine. Why do I have a pistol? Didn't I give that to someone?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Aug 25, 2009)

izillama said:


> Got mine. Why do I have a pistol? Didn't I give that to someone?




I don't know, if you did I would say just keep it. Ruby can't use it without a new Feat and Koln has a gun.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Aug 25, 2009)

This blog is gonna take forever to make so I'm gonna need some time before I get to the conversation you had with Edward. What you are most concerned with, in case you don't remember, is that Edward mentioned a security box in the bank that Prestor left there. He said that he would find out more on Thaddeus while you guys took care of the bank.


----------



## izillama (Aug 25, 2009)

Well, if Koln doesn't kill Mindy to put her out of her misery, I was planning on using her to get into the bank during daylight hours (with the consent of the group, of course).

Pwetty pwease? Mike and Sarah? Can't we treat Mindy like our slave just this _one_ time?? I promise to not lose any more humanity points. Scouts honor!

(ps, Clover was never a Scout...)


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Aug 25, 2009)

izillama said:


> Well, if Koln doesn't kill Mindy to put her out of her misery, I was planning on using her to get into the bank during daylight hours (with the consent of the group, of course).
> 
> Pwetty pwease? Mike and Sarah? Can't we treat Mindy like our slave just this _one_ time?? I promise to not lose any more humanity points. Scouts honor!
> 
> (ps, Clover was never a Scout...)




pussiest vampire group ever 

I've updated my blog yay!


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm continueing to update the blog. Definately take a look at the recent posts as they have to do with your research on Dr. Liverman and the fact that you got a key from Prof. Jones that goes to that lockbox that Edward gave you the papers for and told you was in the bank.


----------



## izillama (Aug 26, 2009)

Is it bad that we've been playing so long I completely forgot that most of this had even happened?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Aug 27, 2009)

Phew! The blog has been updated again and now you can see the whole conversation you had with Edward. I suggest you read it even though it's long because it is important to the story.

Also, I changed my avatar to Mindy cuz I know you all missed her!


----------



## ladyphoenix (Aug 28, 2009)

Ugh Invisible castle is down. whats another roll dice website we can use? I have to roll a D20+3 for a spot check.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Aug 28, 2009)

ladyphoenix said:


> Ugh Invisible castle is down. whats another roll dice website we can use? I have to roll a D20+3 for a spot check.




dmtools.org


----------



## Strider_Koln (Aug 28, 2009)

ladyphoenix said:


> Ugh Invisible castle is down. whats another roll dice website we can use? I have to roll a D20+3 for a spot check.




I used Dungeons & Dragons Dice Roller


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Aug 28, 2009)

Strider_Koln said:


> I used Dungeons & Dragons Dice Roller




That works too but you need something where you can post the results


----------



## ladyphoenix (Aug 28, 2009)

I know this is way off topic but its important. I just sent you an email about my web site. i can't open it up any more in my browser. I have an Art dealer and a potential client who want to see it soon so I need it up and running. Sorry again about this being off topic and all.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Aug 28, 2009)

ladyphoenix said:


> I know this is way off topic but its important. I just sent you an email about my web site. i can't open it up any more in my browser. I have an Art dealer and a potential client who want to see it soon so I need it up and running. Sorry again about this being off topic and all.




I got it. It's ok but anything else regarding this just keep to email.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Sep 2, 2009)

*Vampire: The Musical*

If you guys have any of the songs for the CD please send them to me. I'm trying to download the more obscure ones on Limewire. Here is the list.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Sep 3, 2009)

Tale_Weaver said:


> If you guys have any of the songs for the CD please send them to me. I'm trying to download the more obscure ones on Limewire. Here is the list.




Mike, I can't find that version of the Simon Belmont theme so if you want it on the CD you're going to have to show me where to get it or send me a MP3. I have some other versions that sound pretty cool.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Sep 3, 2009)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Mike, I can't find that version of the Simon Belmont theme so if you want it on the CD you're going to have to show me where to get it or send me a MP3. I have some other versions that sound pretty cool.




Sent it to your gmail.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Sep 3, 2009)

Strider_Koln said:


> Sent it to your gmail.




Thanks, I have everything now! Yes, even that really hard to find Funeral of a Provincial Vampire song! I'll start putting this thing together and hopefully we'll have an album by the weekend


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Sep 4, 2009)

I found a page with many pretty fonts from the different vampire games. The symbols are pretty cool on there too!

Vampire Fonts @ Kismet's World of Darkness Fonts


----------



## izillama (Sep 4, 2009)

How come the Ventrue have to share a font with the Giovanni? *pout*


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Sep 8, 2009)

*Live Game #2*

Hope everyone had a great Labor Day weekend!

I'd like to have a live game either this week or next. I'd like to do this on a Sunday cuz Saturday is booked with D&D stuff  I'd prefer to do it this Sunday if possible. So how about it guys?

I'd actually like to try to get us into having 1 live game a month. I think that'd be fun and it would make things move a lot faster.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Sep 17, 2009)

*Flaws and Merrits*

I don't know if anyone ever looked at the "Flaws and Merits" section in the back of the original Vampire: The Masquerade handbook but there are some options there for character traits that you guys can take that can either act as a feat (like Clover's Blush of Health) or give you feats if they are flaws that are equal or greater than 3 points. 

I think Koln might want to think about taking "Repelled By Crosses" which is a 3 point flaw and would give him an extra feat on his next level.

Clover might want to take "Common Sense" which wouldn't give her anything extra but it's a cool merritt as it helps your character solve problems in the story. All Flaws and Merits can be found on page 295 of the book.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Sep 17, 2009)

Tale_Weaver said:


> I don't know if anyone ever looked at the "Flaws and Merits" section in the back of the original Vampire: The Masquerade handbook but there are some options there for character traits that you guys can take that can either act as a feat (like Clover's Blush of Health) or give you feats if they are flaws that are equal or greater than 3 points.
> 
> I think Koln might want to think about taking "Repelled By Crosses" .





Sounds good, makes total sense for my character. Gimmie!


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Sep 17, 2009)

Strider_Koln said:


> Sounds good, makes total sense for my character. Gimmie!




It sure does. If you don't know the specifics I can give that to you on Sunday. Also, you'll have to pick a Feat to take when you reach level 4.


----------



## ladyphoenix (Sep 18, 2009)

i'm debating between 3 right now ^_^ Either Efficient digestion, short fuse, or Daredevil. Short fuse could be very dangerous, I could be really deformed by the end of the game if I frenzy too much.


----------



## ladyphoenix (Sep 25, 2009)

Argh, both invisible castle and D&DTools are not working >.<


----------



## izillama (Oct 3, 2009)

Did Koln ever tell us that he came to Denver to hunt Thaddeus? And, Mike, you know you forgot to tell us about the little vision you had when you drank Edward's blood? Now we can't even use it in the story


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 3, 2009)

izillama said:


> Did Koln ever tell us that he came to Denver to hunt Thaddeus? And, Mike, you know you forgot to tell us about the little vision you had when you drank Edward's blood? Now we can't even use it in the story




Yeah, way to go Mike 

It was Koln's mission to begin with to take down Thaddeus. That's why he came to Denver.

The vision you had showed an evil looking man whispering into Edward's ear. It was supposed to suggest that Edward was manipulated.


----------



## ladyphoenix (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey guys, just wanted to let you know I got engaged today =D


----------



## izillama (Oct 3, 2009)

Aww, congratulations sarah! 
i'm so excited for you! ^.^


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 3, 2009)

ladyphoenix said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to let you know I got engaged today =D





Congratulations!

You know, I tried getting engaged to Aly but...she said she needed a bigger ring


----------



## ladyphoenix (Oct 4, 2009)

Thank you everyone. Keep trying David, you will win her over


----------



## Strider_Koln (Oct 4, 2009)

ladyphoenix said:


> Thank you everyone. Keep trying David, you will win her over




CONGRATS RUBYCHAN!!

Dave, try this: http://www.wowhead.com/?item=38642


----------



## ladyphoenix (Oct 4, 2009)

Thank you Kolnkun!


----------



## izillama (Oct 6, 2009)

> Edwrad: I really must get back to business here and make sure my band isn't out feeding off of heroin addicts...again.



lol


----------



## ladyphoenix (Oct 7, 2009)

I can't wait to color in Clover and the rest of the gang. That's going to be fun


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 7, 2009)

ladyphoenix said:


> I can't wait to color in Clover and the rest of the gang. That's going to be fun




Yeah! I'm starting to do work on Ruby first


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 8, 2009)

*Socrates Fix*

Just so everyone knows, Socrates will now talk normally and more like the Philosopher when heard by Koln. When Ruby talks to him he will sound like he did before with a very simple dialect and an insatiable appetite for cheese.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 12, 2009)

*It's almost been 1 year!!!!*

Hey people, can you believe that it's almost been 1 year since we started playing this crazy game!?

We started playing on the 27th of October 2008. To commemorate this very special event, we are going to have a party! The party will have a live game that can include everyone. We will be playing out the event with the goth kids at the mall, so don't worry about doing any of that stuff in the play by post. We will do this event no matter where we are in the game.

I made a Facebook event for this which you can find here.

The party is going to be held either on the 7th or 8th of November. 

Sarah, I don't have Ed as a friend on Facebook, so could you invite him to the group for us?


----------



## izillama (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok, this game is starting to drive me nuts >.<**
The Ventrue shouldn't always have to be the first one to post! *sob*


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 12, 2009)

izillama said:


> Ok, this game is starting to drive me nuts >.<**
> The Ventrue shouldn't always have to be the first one to post! *sob*




This is true. I've been meaning to address this. We only have 3 people playing. If you have something to say that can move the game forward then please post it. We shouldn't have to wait a full 24 hours for every single post, it's making the game go really slow.


----------



## ladyphoenix (Oct 13, 2009)

Posted now. Lately its been getting harder to make posts sometimes on weekends. Especially due to recent events and pretty soon I won't even be able to post during work. I apologize in advance, but I will try to post when I can at this time.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 13, 2009)

ladyphoenix said:


> Posted now. Lately its been getting harder to make posts sometimes on weekends. Especially due to recent events and pretty soon I won't even be able to post during work. I apologize in advance, but I will try to post when I can at this time.




Oh noz, something bad? Well, let me know what I can do to help.

You know maybe what we can do is you can tell me what you would want Ruby to do and I can post for you once a day or something. Or we can treat Ruby as a semi-NPC.


----------



## ladyphoenix (Oct 14, 2009)

Don't worry, it's nothing really bad. My work just gave me more responsibilities to do real soon. I have to update stories on their website and upload advertising (we all know how I am with websites and html lol) So they are training me so I can do it daily. And pretty soon the holiday season starts up in November and the place gets real busy.

 I can try to post once a night mon-fri like i'm doing now.

Weekends are hard because I spend time with Ed and things are going to pick up with wedding plans. Thank you for the suggestion, if it gets really busy where I can't post for days I can have Ruby be a semi-NPC playable chara  I will do my best for now


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 14, 2009)

ladyphoenix said:


> Don't worry, it's nothing really bad. My work just gave me more responsibilities to do real soon. I have to update stories on their website and upload advertising (we all know how I am with websites and html lol) So they are training me so I can do it daily. And pretty soon the holiday season starts up in November and the place gets real busy.
> 
> I can try to post once a night mon-fri like i'm doing now.
> 
> Weekends are hard because I spend time with Ed and things are going to pick up with wedding plans. Thank you for the suggestion, if it gets really busy where I can't post for days I can have Ruby be a semi-NPC playable chara  I will do my best for now




No problem Sarah, we understand. I would only post actions for Ruby if 24 hours pass and we really need an action from her to move the story along.


----------



## ladyphoenix (Oct 15, 2009)

That is one kick @$$ letter


----------



## izillama (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks, Sarah ^.^ I kind of wanted to say, "We know where you live, so don't you dare try and run!"
By the way, I'm enjoying the romance. Too cute!


----------



## Strider_Koln (Oct 16, 2009)

izillama said:


> Thanks, Sarah ^.^ I kind of wanted to say, "We know where you live, so don't you dare try and run!"
> By the way, I'm enjoying the romance. Too cute!




Lol yeah, definitely. If you like a girl, get her in an armbar! Take it from me, it works every time! And did you know that the legendary Eddie Bravo was a Malkavian? It's true, how else would he come up with the 'twister?'


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 30, 2009)

Happy early Halloween everyone!

Your treat from me this year is Lacey! And no, you can't eat her


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 31, 2009)

*Ne Pictures yay!*

I uploaded 2 pictures of Lacey. One from the front and one from the back so you can see her tattoos. I'm almost done with Ruby, I decided to tackle her first because that dress is the hardest thing to draw 

Lacey Front

Lacey Back


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey Sarah, do you have your character sheet from the game? I couldn't find the one we marked up on Saturday for you. I had Mike's and Aly's. If you have it, could you tell me what stat you changed and what skills you put points in? Thanks.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Nov 9, 2009)

For my feat I'll pick "resistance to magic," and I have a question about my boomstick. On my sheet it says I can 'double tap' with it, but it's a single-barreled shotgun. I'm not complaining, but is double tap only for double barreled shotguns? I mean it can kinda be done anyway, I think (I could be wrong) one can "auto" fire an ithaca by holding down the trigger and pumping it for each shot, enabling it to fire much faster than normal.

And the bloodthirsty firegun, according to the book I need to regularly feed it blood. Does it have to be human blood? Does blood from vamps work just as well?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 9, 2009)

Strider_Koln said:


> For my feat I'll pick "resistance to magic," and I have a question about my boomstick. On my sheet it says I can 'double tap' with it, but it's a single-barreled shotgun. I'm not complaining, but is double tap only for double barreled shotguns? I mean it can kinda be done anyway, I think (I could be wrong) one can "auto" fire an ithaca by holding down the trigger and pumping it for each shot, enabling it to fire much faster than normal.
> 
> And the bloodthirsty firegun, according to the book I need to regularly feed it blood. Does it have to be human blood? Does blood from vamps work just as well?




I figured the shotgun can use the rules for "slugs" where you can squeeze out 2 shots. However, with a single-barrel gun like that you would have to make 2 separate attack rolls as opposed to a double-barrel gun like Lacey's where both barrels can be shot at the same time and would be combined as one attack.

Haha, maybe that new feat will help you resist being commanded by Clover 

The gun doesn't need any specific type of blood, anything from a sentient being (basically anything that isn't an animal or a controlled creation like a zombie) would work. I'm letting it slide that as long as you shoot the creature with it the gun is satisfied, it doesn't have to die by your hand. You can also get out of this by feeding it a point of your own blood every night. The question is, will Koln know this and how will he find out. Spirit's touch may tell you where it's been but it won't let you in on the curse necessarily.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Nov 9, 2009)

Tale_Weaver said:


> The gun doesn't need any specific type of blood, anything from a sentient being (basically anything that isn't an animal or a controlled creation like a zombie) would work. I'm letting it slide that as long as you shoot the creature with it the gun is satisfied, it doesn't have to die by your hand. You can also get out of this by feeding it a point of your own blood every night. The question is, will Koln know this and how will he find out. Spirit's touch may tell you where it's been but it won't let you in on the curse necessarily.




Exactly, I was hoping on developing that in the story too. Already I hinted at that hunter haunting him, telling him to "kill for me." The story possibilities with Koln realizing the violent nature of the gun are really interesting. Who said inanimate objects lack motive? Koln is indeed wise to be wary of everything around him that moves and doesn't move.


----------



## ladyphoenix (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm not sure but I think the improved attack only goes with unarmed or natural attacks so maybe its just the unarmed claws and bite +4


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 12, 2009)

ladyphoenix said:


> I'm not sure but I think the improved attack only goes with unarmed or natural attacks so maybe its just the unarmed claws and bite +4




Improved Natural Attack only improves claws and bite attacks.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 12, 2009)

I just had to post this. This is what I think of when Koln bathes with Socrates 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mh85R-S-dh8"]YouTube - Sesame Street: Ernie and his Rubber Duckie[/ame]


----------



## Strider_Koln (Nov 12, 2009)

Tale_Weaver said:


> I just had to post this. This is what I think of when Koln bathes with Socrates
> 
> YouTube - Sesame Street: Ernie and his Rubber Duckie




LOL if only bathtime for Koln was that peaceful. So.. you think of Koln in the bath eh?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 12, 2009)

Strider_Koln said:


> LOL if only bathtime for Koln was that peaceful. So.. you think of Koln in the bath eh?




Well....Lacey is always watching him


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 16, 2009)

*Combat Rounds*

Just a note to everyone. One round is six seconds according to our rule book. This is generally the rule in most games (including D&D). So disciplines that last a minute wear off after 10 rounds of combat.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 17, 2009)

*Called Shot Rules*

Called Shot rules have been a rather disputed subject in the d20 system. There is a thread on it on this board but the rules I like to use best I've pasted below. It's important to use these as Vampire Masquerade makes note of headshots being more damaging to vampires. It also covers the whole "stake to the heart" matter which never really happens in battle but it is still good to make a system for it. The effect of these attacks is that you get automatic critical damage as well as a random effect such as penalties to attacks from wounded arms/hands and penalties to movement from wounded legs. For vampires these effects can easily be taken care of by bloodhealing/regenerating limbs.

Body Part                Penalty        Weapon Types

Hand/Foot/Arm/Leg    -8             S/P

Head                        -10            S/P/B

Heart -12            P

Eyes                        -12            P/S


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 21, 2009)

Here are the stats for the Flack Jacket:

+4 AC    -2 Defense Penalty    -4 Armor Check Penalty   no speed penalty

weighs 6 lbs


And for the Desert Eagle:

Damage: 2d4  Critical: 20(x2)  Damage Type: Piercing  Range: 30ft           Rate of Fire: Semiautomatic    Magazine: 8


----------



## izillama (Nov 23, 2009)

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Nightlight-Parody-Vintage-Harvard-Lampoon/dp/0307476103/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1259010582&sr=8-1"]Nightlight[/ame]
*Alysson giggles maniacally*


----------



## ladyphoenix (Nov 24, 2009)

Hehe nice


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 25, 2009)

*The Forgetful Mind*

If Clover wants to "force" the memories from Koln's mind then this is the ability to use. Here is the description as it is described in the book. You would have to spend a Willpower point to make the ability do what you want, otherwise it's random based on percent.

Benefit: By locking gazes you can add, alter, or erase memories of a single target. You must take the time in-character to explain to the person what they remember happening; it is not a telepathic transference. The target makes a Will save and if they fail you roll a percentile dice to see what the effects are.

d%       Effect
01–10   Erases a single memory for one day.
11–20   Will remove but not alter memory.
21–50   You can make slight changes to the memory.
51–70   You can alter the entire scene from subject's memory.
71–100  You can reconstruct period's of the subject's entire life.

Ventrue: The target takes a –4 penalty to their Will save
Action: Standard
Action: Attack Action
Cost: 0 Blood Points
Duration: Instantaneous


----------



## izillama (Nov 25, 2009)

Would Koln have to roll a will save for me to try and extract memories as well? What are 
the percentage roll benefits for doing that?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 26, 2009)

izillama said:


> Would Koln have to roll a will save for me to try and extract memories as well? What are
> the percentage roll benefits for doing that?




If he is unwilling to cooperate then he has to make a Will Save. The percentage roll is to make the effect random. You want to be able to extract memories so you would have to spend a Willpower point to ensure that you do that.


----------



## izillama (Nov 26, 2009)

Ok, so it's been established: Koln is being cooperative and Clover is trying to extract the memory of Thaddeus. Now what?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 26, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## ladyphoenix (Nov 28, 2009)

Doh! Don't I feel silly now. First forgetting a key plot dialogue and now calling evening morning >.<


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 28, 2009)

*University of Denver Map*

I found this cool interactive map of the University of Denver. It gives you a good idea of how the campus is laid out. The one in the game is simplified, when you look at this it can be hard to tell where the school ends and residential neighborhoods begin! I guess it's a lot like Sacred Heart where the school is surrounded by houses. Just so you know, Clover and Mindy live in Johnson-McFarlane Hall (called "J-Mac" by students). Clover would have picked to live there rather than Centennial Halls because even though they are both dirty, dark, and univiting (I didn't even exaggerate when I first described how gross these dorms actually are) J-Mac is quieter and is similar to West Hall at SHU environment-wise. As far as hygene is concerned, it makes South Hall look like a 5 Star Hotel 
*University Map
*


----------



## ladyphoenix (Dec 11, 2009)

Yea.. it was heard trying to think of how Ruby would react. I basically thought of how would a simple amish girl react being thrown into complicity which is further hindered by being a gangrel who reacts before they think. >.< not too much intelligence so it turned into a flight situation vs. fight/argue fest. Plus I put emphasis on what I would have done in her place.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Dec 11, 2009)

ladyphoenix said:


> Yea.. it was heard trying to think of how Ruby would react. I basically thought of how would a simple amish girl react being thrown into complicity which is further hindered by being a gangrel who reacts before they think. >.< not too much intelligence so it turned into a flight situation vs. fight/argue fest. Plus I put emphasis on what I would have done in her place.




It was a good response! I was expecting something similar along the lines of "Wtf..?" 

I love playing Koln! He's a crazy former Christian priest turning slowly to a postmodern 'disconnect' from the world; no truth, no unity, reality is changeable, and he's lost in a sea of 'individuals.' It scares him that the world appears so fluid and subject to change. Everything that 'exists' seems to be out to get him, it all openly threatens what he once held to be true! His only defense is his faith, which often sounds laughably quaint once it's put through this tragic lense, i.e. Koln wanting to burn all heretics - him desperately lashing out against the idea of different 'realities.'

 Fortunately he has a rationalist in his pocket (Socrates, the king of rationalists!) to keep bringing him back to the real world. But if something happens to Socrates... Koln will become very fun to play! And then I will probably have to roll a new character. -.-


----------



## Strider_Koln (Dec 16, 2009)

I've been having dreams lately where I'm Father Koln. Has anyone else been dreaming they're their character? It's weird seeing things through Koln's eyes,


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 17, 2009)

Strider_Koln said:


> I've been having dreams lately where I'm Father Koln. Has anyone else been dreaming they're their character? It's weird seeing things through Koln's eyes,




If I had a dream about being Lacey, would you want t hear about it


----------



## Strider_Koln (Dec 17, 2009)

Tale_Weaver said:


> If I had a dream about being Lacey, would you want t hear about it





uh....maybe?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 24, 2009)

With the holidays and all I guess we'll put the game on hold until Monday, I hope everyone gets good presents


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jan 4, 2010)

Here's a link to that d20 supplement I was telling you about Dave for firearms. I'm considering getting it, it seems pretty useful... YAY GUNS!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2sTP9S2NZg&feature=sub[/ame]


----------



## ladyphoenix (Jan 12, 2010)

Ruby is at a loss of words for the pretty boy vampire


----------



## izillama (Jan 12, 2010)

*tears well up in Clover's eyes* "I finally get to meet another Ventrue! And... he's a bishie!" ^.^


----------



## ladyphoenix (Jan 12, 2010)

LOL. Oh crud, I just realized Clover has the horseshoe which is the link to William and Ruby doesn't know she has the horseshoe. I'm not sure what she should do now ^_^;


----------



## izillama (Jan 12, 2010)

Clover showed Ruby the horseshoe, didn't she? She was talking to it, after all. lol


----------



## ladyphoenix (Jan 12, 2010)

Alright then, hmm.. then maybe she will try to lead him back to the truck if he chooses to. I'll give it a try.


----------



## ladyphoenix (Jan 13, 2010)

Now he's starting to look suspicious


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 17, 2010)

*Ask The Players*

A little while back I was very nice to you all by making it so that Lacey's phone was off when she was in the farmhouse. Ruby was sent to Lacey's voicemail. What do you think a malkavian's voicemail would be?


----------



## ladyphoenix (Jan 18, 2010)

Tale_Weaver said:


> A little while back I was very nice to you all by making it so that Lacey's phone was off when she was in the farmhouse. Ruby was sent to Lacey's voicemail. What do you think a malkavian's voicemail would be?



Hmm, never would have thought of that.. Let's see, _Ooo my phone is talking to me, it's me Lacey! huh? oh yea, a message. I'll get back to you whenever the phone feels like speaking to me. You can speak in english or beeeeeeepish!! after the beep! Bye for now or Beep Beepers Beep Beep!_ ^_^


----------



## izillama (Jan 19, 2010)

If there's a picture for this guy, please don't post it. Just let me have my fantasy *begins to drool over a mind's eye image of what looks something like a blonde Sephiroth*


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 19, 2010)

izillama said:


> If there's a picture for this guy, please don't post it. Just let me have my fantasy *begins to drool over a mind's eye image of what looks something like a blonde Sephiroth*




Too bad, I posted I picture here hehe


----------



## izillama (Jan 19, 2010)

*sob* ugly... T.T


----------



## izillama (Jan 20, 2010)

So, I thought of a new question for everyone (since the Malkavian voicemail thing fell flat):
After playing this game for a year, what have you learned about your character that you didn't originally plan for him/her? What has your character learned about themselves?
Please word your answer using complete sentences and be sure to check your response for grammar, punctuation, and spelling! ^.^v


----------



## ladyphoenix (Jan 20, 2010)

izillama said:


> So, I thought of a new question for everyone (since the Malkavian voicemail thing fell flat):
> After playing this game for a year, what have you learned about your character that you didn't originally plan for him/her? What has your character learned about themselves?
> Please word your answer using complete sentences and be sure to check your response for grammar, punctuation, and spelling! ^.^v



*Thinks really hard until steam comes out* 
 What I have you learned about Ruby that I didn't originally plan for her was her empathy and compassion for almost everyone she encounters. She can be like a tootsie roll; stand-offish and cautious at first until she gets to know the real person inside. I think she learns that everyone isn't just black and white, bad guy and good guy, sinful and just or to hit or not to hit. I also never expected her to fall in love along the way with another character. In the future she will still need to sort through her emotions and try to follow both her heart and the natural inclinations of the positive sides of the Gangrel blood.


----------



## izillama (Jan 20, 2010)

What I think I've learned about Clover is that she's a short fuse who might sometimes act or speak without thinking first. And yes, she comes across as a bitch (which I obviously did _not_ originally intend for her!). She's also very good about masking herself, such as when she acts like the tough leader of the group when she's really thinking, 'OMG WTF am I doing out here!?!?' I also never intended for her to be the jealous type, and I even think I remember writing she was charitable and never abused her status. But no: She definitely utilizes her rich-girl antics, semi-snobbish behavior, and her I-have-everything-but-a-man-poor-me attitude. On the other hand, suicidal tendencies aside, I think that she's a type of person who's grown to be almost irresponsibly protective of her friends at any cost: Whether she has to walk head-first into danger, Command Koln to shut up, or throw weapons down the drain to achieve the desired results. 

(On a side note, her fleur de lis innocence is an act and she would probably be just as bad as Mindy if she didn't hold herself to a higher moral standard. I think I've translated Clover's "Embrace age" (18) into what will probably be an eternity of teenage angst, unrequited love, and risky nighttime encounters spurred by a mortally unused hormone-ridden libido which will never be acted upon due to a lack of physical confidence combined with having a priest and an Amish girl as roommates. *sigh* It sucks being a teenager... forever.)


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jan 21, 2010)

What I learned about Father Koln (quickly before I leave for work)

The biggest surprise was his love interest for Ruby. That was hardly something I considered as part of my plan for Koln. I wanted him to be a very very 'old-school' (pre-Bela Legosi) kind of vampire in style - completely non-sexy/non-romantic. I was going to make him to things that appeared threatening to his friends, and regularly plot their demise, along with other npcs. To what degree he'd act on his impulses I have not really considered. 
Ruby kinda made him (and me) have a change of heart and change of plans. So this is by far a kinder-genlter Father Koln than I originally intended. HOWEVER! His insanity can still cause him to do things he does not want to do. Along with being paranoid, he's also VERY schizophrenic. Not only does he frequently lose contact with reality, he's lately been feeling 'compelled' by what he believes to be the spirit of the hunter they recently killed. It's rare, but it's happened, where he'll have a vision and that hunter is making him do something. In realiy, his gun is a special weapon, one that constantly hungers for blood, but Koln reads his weapon's spiritual hunger as that hunter haunting him from beyond the grave.

I have changed a few things about his backstory. I already told the DM about this (although it was some time ago), but I will continue to keep the other players in the dark. Let's just say that my original drafts of his family tree down to Pierre Clergue and my short stories of some of his descendants have been for nothing. 

There's a lot more but I gotta go. Bye!


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Feb 14, 2010)

Happy Zombie Valentines Day!


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Feb 15, 2010)

*The Zombie Fight*

The Order:

Ruby
Lacey
Koln
Clover
Zombie 2
Zombie 1


----------



## ladyphoenix (Feb 16, 2010)

I think i'm confused with the roll stats. I went by my strength modifier which was a +3 to attack. When I look at the stats under the specific attacks like feral claws I only see +8's for attack bonuses on my printed sheet with crossed out numbers. I can't find any 12's  I know my next turn is going to be a throw with the chair. Would that be a 1d20+3 for strength or 1d20+5 for grapple?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Feb 16, 2010)

ladyphoenix said:


> I think i'm confused with the roll stats. I went by my strength modifier which was a +3 to attack. When I look at the stats under the specific attacks like feral claws I only see +8's for attack bonuses on my printed sheet with crossed out numbers. I can't find any 12's  I know my next turn is going to be a throw with the chair. Would that be a 1d20+3 for strength or 1d20+5 for grapple?




I sent you your sheet but I realized that it's not the right version. The one I have for you has your base attack bonus as +5. When figuring out your attack you add the base attack + strength and in the case of the feral claws Ruby has a feat that gives her an extra +4.

For throwing something you add the 5 for your base attack + 3 for your dexterity. For damage with a table it is 1d8 + 3 for your strength.


----------



## ladyphoenix (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you very much, i'm writing all this on the back of my sheet now.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Mar 6, 2010)

In case everyone forgot I'll remind you what you are supposed to be doing here. Edward had asked you guys to bring Bothwell back to him alive.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Mar 7, 2010)

*Barn Fight Order*

Lacey - 28
Bothwell - 21 (1)
Koln - 21 (2)
Clover - 14
Zombie 2 - 12
Ruby - 11
Zombie 1 - 7


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Mar 15, 2010)

Just so you all know, I'm going on vacation this week. I'll try to get on to post at night but I can't make any promises.


----------



## ladyphoenix (Mar 17, 2010)

Aww crap I'm probably gonna die.. again


----------



## izillama (Mar 19, 2010)

I <3 Ruby ^.^
I find it funny how she and Lacey are the only ones who remember/care that we need to bring Bothwell in alive. And I love what you said to him!
Meanwhile, Clover and Koln are going in for the kill. Yay! This night might actually end, soon! (with or without Bothwell's head on a platter has yet to be determined...)


----------



## Strider_Koln (Mar 19, 2010)

ladyphoenix said:


> Aww crap I'm probably gonna die.. again




You're doing a good job, just keep it up! You got him on the ropes! I'll get up there soon! Then Bothwell's in big trouble!


----------



## izillama (Mar 22, 2010)

Kind of reminds me of a live Ask Father Koln:

Crazy Priest Gives Wedding Advice


----------



## izillama (Mar 22, 2010)

So I had kind of an interesting dream this morning. In it, Dave had gone away and asked the rest of us to come up with songs that would appear on our next CD. When he came back, he asked Sarah to show him what we came up with, and for some odd reason every one of them had to do with monsters and it wasn't very creative. But one of the songs was the "Monster Mash" and that got me thinking of an interesting song idea for the next CD (if we ever get past this story, first!). 
I was thinking that it might be kind of cool/interesting/funny to have "Monster Mash" as the joke song on the next CD, and during the song we could voiceover here and there some of the more... um... "colorful" things that our characters have said. You know, certain lines that just stand out as particularly funny or epic. 
To get an idea of what I mean, you can listen to [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fI5bx3dTzI"]this[/ame]. It's a song I came across back when I really collected anime music, and I know it's rather annoying but if you listen to it you hear the song and then they fade out or repeat now and again to give space for characters to speak. And viola! A really short song becomes a really long and amusing one by using dialogue!
(if you think this is a stupid/crazy idea, you can stop reading now)
So, in order to do this, I guess we would need to find some of our favorite lines in the story. For example, maybe one of Koln's in-game rants, or Clover's particularly bitchy comments, or Ruby's cute little fight threats, or one of Socrates' "knowledge" lines, or one of Mindy's little Texanisms, or even one of Lacey's odd and offbeat comments. Since there are a lot of pages now, it would probably be easier of more of us were looking for comments or if more of us were trying to remember comments. *shrug*
Anyway, this is just my crazy idea. If you think it's silly (or just don't want to do a voiceover in character, lol) post your comments ^.^*


----------



## izillama (Mar 22, 2010)

Btw, here's a cute little Monster Mash song ^.^

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkKKzTYIe3Q"]Monster Mash[/ame]


----------



## ladyphoenix (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes! Maybe they're Resident Evil Crows


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Mar 25, 2010)

ladyphoenix said:


> Yes! Maybe they're Resident Evil Crows




Yes, they are all carrying the T virus


----------



## ladyphoenix (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey everyone, my computer is in the IT shop for more RAM for a week so I will only be able to post during my lunch break. Hopefully it makes it back alive >.<


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 4, 2010)

Happy Easter Everyone!


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 21, 2010)

Fight Order:

Ruby
Koln
Clover
Dire Rat


----------



## Strider_Koln (Apr 24, 2010)

Clover's gun in action ^^


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRgYtp3HfvY]YouTube - 50 Cal. Desert Eagle and Girls don't mix[/ame]


----------



## Tale_Weaver (May 6, 2010)

sorry about the lack of posting. Happy cinco de mayo peoples!!


----------



## Strider_Koln (May 6, 2010)

Tale_Weaver said:


> sorry about the lack of posting. Happy cinco de mayo peoples!!




Father Koln: Oui! Happy day of mayonnaise to everyone indeed!


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jun 1, 2010)

Hope everyone had a great Memorial Day!

Mike has gone on vacation to relive The Hangover in Las Vegas. I'll take over as Koln while he is away. Prepare for Rabbi Koln!


----------



## izillama (Jun 5, 2010)

What happened to Rabbi Koln? Mike's been gone a whole week and I think we've managed to A) catch Icarus, B) get past the fan, and C) leave the water. I'm disappointed that there wasn't more chaos in his absence...


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jun 5, 2010)

izillama said:


> what happened to rabbi koln? Mike's been gone a whole week and i think we've managed to a) catch icarus, b) get past the fan, and c) leave the water. I'm disappointed that there wasn't more chaos in his absence...




i'm back! ^.^


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jun 5, 2010)

izillama said:


> What happened to Rabbi Koln? Mike's been gone a whole week and I think we've managed to A) catch Icarus, B) get past the fan, and C) leave the water. I'm disappointed that there wasn't more chaos in his absence...




Busy week unfortunately. I wanted to post at least one more time as Koln before Mike came back


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jun 14, 2010)

*Water Facility Map*

Here is the map that Clover found on the desk that shows the layout of The Water Facility.


----------



## izillama (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah... um... I'm completely confused. I have no idea how to usefully interpret this map. Where are we? And where are we going? I'm lost.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jun 15, 2010)

izillama said:


> Yeah... um... I'm completely confused. I have no idea how to usefully interpret this map. Where are we? And where are we going? I'm lost.




You're in the room at the top that has "exit" written over it. The door that you think will lead you out is labeled #70.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jun 22, 2010)

If Thaddeus is in the sewer, we will mutiny.


----------



## izillama (Jun 22, 2010)

I agree!


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jun 25, 2010)

My last post reminded me of this scene from Full Metal Jacket. Just  awesome.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmILOL55xP0"]YouTube - Full Metal Jacket - Mickey Mouse song[/ame]


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jul 1, 2010)

While keeping up to date on all the parahappenings around the world I found this:
Vampire Car Crash: Colorado woman blames vampire for crashing car - KDVR

Some poor woman crashed her car, claiming she did so after being frightened by a vampire. What's interesting is that this was... IN COLORADO! Where our game is taking place! Who did she see? Edward? Clover? Ruby? Koln? Thaddeus?


----------



## izillama (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow... and they're _serious_, too. -.-
I like the last line of the article, because I'm sure that, after reading it, I'm not the only one who wondered if she was under the influence... of _something_.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jul 1, 2010)

izillama said:


> Wow... and they're _serious_, too. -.-
> I like the last line of the article, because I'm sure that, after reading it, I'm not the only one who wondered if she was under the influence... of _something_.




She was under the influence of Father Koln's scary vampireness!


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm thinking it's proof that Nosferatu vampires exist. Nearly any other 'vampire' looks like you or me, but they stand out. Yes, I am being serious, the truth is out there!


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jul 6, 2010)

Hope everyone had a happy 4th!


----------



## ladyphoenix (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey everyone, going on vacation all next week starting tomorrow. Have fun at Connecticon


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Aug 5, 2010)

These are the stats for the weapons you found:

*Fire Axe*

Damage: 1d8
Crit: 19-20
Type: Slashing
Size: Medium
Weight: 5lbs

*Baseball Bat*

Damage: 1d6
Crit: 20
Type: Bashing
Size: Medium
Weight: 3lbs

*Chain*

Damage: 1d6
Crit: 20
Type: Bashing
Size: Medium
Weight: 4lbs


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Aug 19, 2010)

Fight Order:

Hive Master
Suzy
Koln
Clover
Ruby
Dire Rat 1
Dire Rat2
Rat Swarm


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Sep 3, 2010)

We're gonna take a short break *cue commercial*

It's just, I have a lot on my plate with the magazine already and haven't been able to post. We'll start up again after the weekend. Have a great Labor Day everyone


----------



## Strider_Koln (Sep 6, 2010)

Tale_Weaver said:


> We're gonna take a short break *cue commercial*
> 
> It's just, I have a lot on my plate with the magazine already and haven't been able to post. We'll start up again after the weekend. Have a great Labor Day everyone




NOOO!!! Damn you all! I need my Father Koln fix! If not... if not... he might get free..


GRRR out of vengeance I will post this clip of Keenan Thompson impersonating our favorite French priest, Father Koln, in the bathtub, complete with raincoat and steering wheel!



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ii2Sis8z9OM"]YouTube - ALL THAT Pierre Escargot - Season Three[/ame]


----------



## izillama (Sep 6, 2010)

Clover: "Cela est une minute que je ne rentre pas..." >.<*


----------



## Strider_Koln (Sep 10, 2010)

Bonsoir charcun! In this downtime I have started listening to some good music, and thought I'd share. Oui, I am still a priest, so you must understand I tend to gravitate towards Christian music, you know like the kind you would hear in a good church, such as the tunes below.  Apprécier! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4LlztpjXtI"]YouTube - Freddie and the Dreamers do the Freddie[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rH6b_lSQst0"]YouTube - Crispin Glover "Clownly Clown Clown"[/ame]



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTKNahASSDI&feature=related[/ame]


::Malkavian::


----------



## izillama (Sep 10, 2010)

....
Um... the Freddie was terrifying. The Clown was... odd. And Ben was oddly insightful... Hm...


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Sep 13, 2010)

What was Socratese doing coming out of that woman's bra 

The moral of "Friend Like Ben" was that if you make friends with a rat, eventually he will summon all his other rat friends to come and eat you!


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

*WTB Live Game*

So it looks like our game has died.  You want to revive it? How is next month looking for a live game? I think a live game would be a great way to bring back this game.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Nov 25, 2010)

What is a live game? I, Father Koln, only know of one game, the game of unlife sadly. This is not dead for I have not given the last rights! Oui, it is not over! This madness will never end, and as long as the eyes remain crossed I remain ever vigilant, faithful, courageous and vigilant... oh and le handsome, no? As our Lord had said, I have brought the sword, nothing more! And indeed I have the sword, which I intent to put deep in every vampire's heart, with my sidekicks Ruby, Clover, Holy Spirit, Socrates, Ruby again, and everybody not named "Thaddeus" at my side! Allons-y, and for the glory of God, Love, and the American way!


----------



## izillama (Nov 30, 2010)

*Clover walks onto the stage. There is a vein clearly throbbing at her temple, though it is unclear as to whether it is aggravated blood pumping through her undead body or just an unwilled action brought on by months of inactivity and the approaching holiday season.*
*Stoic and dramatic* Once upon a time, I died. I was cut down in the prime of my youth, forced to take on the responsibility of a creature I thought only existed in the darkest of tales. And the most unreal of tales. Who would have thought? Vampires? In Denver? Absurd!
And yet, somehow true.
And on Halloween night in my 18th year, I was brought to death: Because I had seen too much. 
Of course, I guess I got luckier than a couple of others I knew. A priest, Father Koln, was also turned that night... into a babbling moron. I suppose he must have been a wise man in life. But in death? Oh _God_. Please forgive my impatience with his idiocy. Lunacy. I know it's not his fault. But... _please_.
And then there's Ruby. She was Amish and very simple in life. And... well... she's just very simple in death, too. It's like she's never seen the world before. And I guess she hasn't. Everything amazes her! She's like a hyperactive puppy... or kitten. It's irritating, but at least I can talk to her. 
Lacey wasn't there at the beginning. We met her later. And oh... what can I say about Lacey? *thinks* I think it would be better if I _didn't_. 
And what would be newfound supernatural responsibility without the obligatory bad guys to take down? Other vampires: Shooting at us! Hunting us down! And for what? For a man Koln and myself never knew? Because he got it into his damned head that it would be great to turn us? 
This was Prestor. Hey! You know what would be fun? Let's turn a Catholic priest and the brightest mind of her generation into vampires! Wheee!
Ok, maybe that's being a bit too liberal with titles. Koln is, after all, some sort of martial arts master Catholic priest... guy. And I may be bright, but it actually then is pretty absurd that I would have even gotten myself into this situation. Maybe that's called irony? I don't know. 
But really! Was it too much to ask to be left alone? To be left to our own devices? Especially me! What the f*** did I have to do with any of this crap in the first place, damnit!?
*composes herself* In any case, and now it's the holiday season again. It's nice to see the city by night, as a vampire. All the pretty lights. All the colors. We're up so late, we even get to see them turn off again. But while they're on, it's nice. It's peaceful. 
There are lots of crowds, too. In the malls and shopping centers. So many hundreds of people each night going about their consumer-driven quest to find _the one_. And so, we too can find_ the one_. Really. Out of the hundreds and hundreds of shoppers, who misses one face out of the crowd while they get dragged down a back alley for a little snack? So many of them are already buzzed. They don't even realize what's happened.
Mortals are so foolish. So oblivious. To be on this side of the fence--to be able to see this side of the night--it's almost interesting, from the standpoint of a scholar-turned-vampire. How fragile the human race really is. How stupid they really are. How thick-headed and blinded by goals. So blinded, in fact, that the sheep don't even realize that the wolf is among them until it's too late. 
But I digress. Probably, by the end of the Christmas season, our quest still will probably not have progressed. Most likely, anyway. And so, to all those out there who would care to hear me out--to listen to reason--I offer this advice. 
Watch your backs. _We_ do.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Dec 1, 2010)

Oui! What she said! I am getting le dusty from nonuse! So quick, someone use me or blow on me, or else I am just a blinking blue screen of doom! ....I don't even know what I am saying anymore. *sob*


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Feb 21, 2012)

*Some Deleted Scenes*

Because it was getting very late that night of the live game and I would have felt like I was talking to myself way too much, some dialogue and scenarios didn't appear in the actual game that I had been toying with.

This first one is some dialogue between Thaddeus and Prince Edward after Thaddeus first appears.

 Edward says "How dare you make trouble in my city and use me for your vile schemes! I will see you dead tonight!" 

Thaddeus responds with wicked laughter "Kill me? Like you did to meddling Tony? Yes, you are rather a victim of your own paranoid justice. It will be your downfall!"

This next scene was a possible way for Thaddeus to get leverage over the group to get them to give up the serums.

Thaddeus brings the pommel of his sword down on the back of Ruby's neck. Ruby goes limp. Thaddeus holds her up and pulls her head back revealing her pale throat. He holds the blade of the sword up to her throat. "Give me the serums or the girl dies! I will lob off her head and send her off to the gods, they will not be merciful I assure you!"

Another thing I was going to add in was the appearance of Racheal (Jacob Pretsor's past wife). She would have added some muscle to the group but it would have been out of her character to act directly like that. She also knows that she couldn't hope to defeat Thaddeus. She would have the motive though considering that she knows Thaddeus killed Jacob.

Suzy was another possible appearance. I would have had her give dialogue to the group to make you feel guilty about your choices throughout the storyline and give more reason behind her change. It was rather redundant though and there will be more chances to develop her character in a future story.

The last scenario I was toying with was having Ruby run away from the battle itself to save the group from her frenzy. Having only 1 bloodpoint and taking damage like she did it would easily be possible for her to frenzy. This could have been a good way to separate her from the group but I didn't want you guys to feel like you had to chase after her.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 12, 2012)

This is how you make spoiler tags btw. Just reply to this post to see the code behind it.

[sblock]This is a spoiler![/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 13, 2012)

Here's a little tidbit I found on the forum here about D&D Next which is going to be D&D 5th Edition. For the most part it doesn't piss me off but I love the quote "D&D hasn't changed much in the past 40 years".

http://www.enworld.org/forum/news/321128-future-d-d-seminar-full-video-pax-east.html#post5874989


----------



## Strider_Koln (Apr 13, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> This is how you make spoiler tags btw. Just reply to this post to see the code behind it.
> 
> [sblock]This is a spoiler![/sblock]





[sblock]Great... now how do you make Koln a 3rd Generation?[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jun 23, 2012)

*Lacey's Tattoos*


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Aug 2, 2012)

*I-70 Mountain Road*

This is a video of the road you guys are on. Just going the opposite way.

Colorado Rocky Mountain High - I-70 Time Lapse on Vimeo


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Aug 17, 2012)

*I Love Robot Chicken*

Robot Chicken: Vampire 8:00-9:00 PM - YouTube


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 13, 2012)

*Lacey's Dress*

This is the dress Lacey wears to the gathering at the Succubus Club.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 20, 2012)

*Battle of the Bards*

I found this on the forum, rather late because of all the maintence but interesting none the less!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/news/329949-battle-bards-2012-a.html#post6024262


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 1, 2012)

*Happy Halloween*

Hope all you little vampires had a happy Halloween!


----------



## ladymermaid (Nov 20, 2012)

Yay I found the OOC board...do we have a new one for this game or are we just using the old one?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 23, 2012)

ladymermaid said:


> Yay I found the OOC board...do we have a new one for this game or are we just using the old one?




We'll be using this one


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 24, 2012)

Interesting little article here. I'm sure this can come into play in our game in many interesting ways.

http://blogs.kcrw.com/shortcuts/underground-tunnels-in-la-urban-legend


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 24, 2012)

Also, I wonder if this is the theater in bloodlines where you fight the gargoyle. It is in Hollywood just like in the game but it's not abandoned. It is supposedly very haunted though.

http://travel.aol.com/travel-guide/...an-s-chinese-theatre-thingstodo-detail-32262/


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 10, 2012)

We will be rolling dice with Invisible Castle until they get the dice roller back up again. Here is the link:

http://invisiblecastle.com/

You remember the drill, copy the dice roll itself and under it paste a link to it.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 10, 2012)

*Christmas Time!*

Ok so here's a fun game that even Jim can be a part of! So we're coming close to Christmas here. Clover, Koln, Meredith, Lacey and Alex all have to get presents for each other. What would your character get the other characters for presents? We apparently know what Alex would get Lacey from Secret Santa


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 15, 2012)

We witnessed the lowest of the low today. Or rather...yesterday by the time I write this. I can't comprehend the tragedy in Newtown. This has been a year full of psychos and shootings all across the country. I don't care if the world isn't going to end on the 21st, we've certainly taken a turn for the worst.


----------



## ladymermaid (Jan 14, 2013)

You're going to have to find a really really good reason for Meredith to associate herself with these vampires ever again


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 14, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> You're going to have to find a really really good reason for Meredith to associate herself with these vampires ever again




vampires don't have to like each other to work together. You guys do what you want, just remember you're all going to see the Prince the next night in some form or another.

Maybe Meredith decides to look into Alex's enemy by herself (although Lacey would certainly be willing to help). Or maybe she decides to say  it and goes out in search of her sire.

The nice thing about Vampire is that you're pretty much free to do what you want and it's my job as story teller to pull everyone together if the situation calls for it.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Feb 9, 2013)

I forgot to give you guys XP last chapter. How silly of me! So here it is!

You all get the Achievment: The Meeting (worth 15xp) for completing Chapter 1.

Koln and Meredith both get the Achievement: Trouble's A' Brewin' (worth 10xp) for completing the scene at the Brewery.

Clover gets the Achievement: Magic At The Cave (worth 10xp) for completing the scene at The Cave.

So there ya go, 25xp for everyone. Clover and Koln have leveled up to 6 from this so if you need your sheets let me know and I will help you to level. I believe you get to choose a new discipline at this level and you get a new feat. Lacey leveled up to 7 as well.


----------

